# ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية الوقاية من الحريق



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (24 أبريل 2006)

الأخ العزيز أحمد مجيد

إن الكود الذي تسأل عنه NFPA 850 هو خاص بأنظمة الحماية و الوقاية من الحريق في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية و مولدات التيار المستمر العالي بإستثناء المحطات التي تعمل بالوقود النووي الواردة في الـ NFPA 803 .

و الذي يمكنك الحصول عليه في سي دي الـ NFPA Codes & Standards 

سوف أعمل جاهدا لتوفير هذا الجزء لك في المرة القادمة إنشاءالله و ذلك برفع الملف هنا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.

أخوك

المهندس تامر القباعي


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (4 مايو 2006)

الى كل الأخوة الأعزاء :

كلي غبطة لما أراه من تنزيل للملفات التي قمت برفعها هنا كونها تفيدكم .... و لكن ماذا عن التغذية الراجعة ؟؟؟ يهمني رأيكم فيما أقدم هنا لتعم الفائدة و تبادل الخبرات و الله من وراء القصد

أخوكم 

المهندس

تــامر القباعي


----------



## نور الدجى (9 مايو 2006)

*Fire Alarm System*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أشكر جميع الزملاء من المهندسين والفنيين القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد ... وأرجو الافادة بخصوص نظام اطفاء الحريق من مواقع وكتب في هذا المجال.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## iraq_man76 (10 مايو 2006)

ممكن اخي العزيز شرح منظومة الحرائق وما هي انواعها وكيف يتم عملها


----------



## zfarrah (10 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية ايها القلب الشجاع
والله ما قصرت والله العمل الي عملته عمل كبير ومتعب 
وانا من زمان بدور على مثل هذه المواضيع 
بس بدي منك خدمة 




ممكن تعلمني على برنامج إليت 1000 لانو عندي البرنامج بس مو عارف اشتغل عليه 
وانا مستعد اعطي البرنامج للاخوة في المنتدى والبرنامج عندي شغال 100% بس لو دلوني على الطريقة اللي انزل البرنامج لجميع الاخوة
ولكم جزيل الشكر

اخوكم زياد فرّاح


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (10 مايو 2006)

عزيزي الأخ زياد فراح

تحية طيبه و أشكرك على ردك و نا جاهز لأي مساعده تطلبها هنا و الله من وراء القصد, و لكن كيف يمكن أن أعلمك على البرنامج ؟ من خلال المراسله أو من خلال الشات؟

راسلني على الخاص عاليا هـ و tamer_cd

بإمكانك رفع البرنامج الى الإنترنت على مواقع استضافة الملفات و البرامج مثل www.streamload.com ثم قم بنسخ الرابط و لصقه هنا ليتسنى للجميع تنزيل البرنامج

أخوك 

المهندس تامر قباعي


----------



## eng_hazem123 (10 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراِ[/frame]


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (10 مايو 2006)

العفو يا أخي الكريم 

أنا أقدم المساعده للكل و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## نور الدجى (12 مايو 2006)

أشكرك اخي hte1994 على هذه المعلومات ولكن ما اطلبه هو مواقع وكتب بخصوص تصميم منظومة الانذار من الحريق.. وشكرا للجميع.


----------



## TariqFarrah (13 مايو 2006)

أخي العزيز القلب الشجاع انا وضعت البرنامج زي ما قلتلي 

انا كان قصدي بالتعليم انك تضع على الموقع مثال وتشرحو خطوه خطوه مع صور ان امكن 
او تدلنا على موقع او طريقة لكي نتعلم على استخدام البرنامج 
انا بعرف اعمل الحسابات بشكل يدوي لكن عندما استخدمت البرنامج ضعت وبطلت اعرف اعمل اشي بالحسابات 
يعني البرنامج بدل مايسهل الموضوع عقده
ولك جزيل الشكر


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## salih9 (17 مايو 2006)

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافية

والى الامام

والله يوفقك


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (17 مايو 2006)

اخي الفاضل :
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## suha (20 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولكن هل تستطيع ان توفر لي nfpa standards وشكرا

شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايهاب هحمد (22 مايو 2006)

الاخ Zfarrah 
ارجوك ساعدني بارسال LINK البرنامج للحسابات الهيدرولكية اليت 1000 لانو
جزاك الله كل خير 

اخوك ايهاب هحمد


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (26 مايو 2006)

http://www.ein-azaitoon.com


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (26 مايو 2006)

الى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء :

أشكرك لكم إهتمامكم لما أقدمه هنا و هو في سبيل الفائدة للجميع و الله من وراء القصد

و أرحب بكل إستفسار او سؤال مهما كان و انا على إستعداد تام للإجابة هنا حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع

و الله المستعان

أخوكم :


----------



## andaziar_iq (27 مايو 2006)

كيف تقسم الكاشفات فى المكائن الادارية مثل مجمع سكنى وغير ذالك,ليس المستشفيات وانا اشتغلت فى المستشفايات ؟ولكن ما اعلم كيف تقسم ونصمم نظام الحريق فى المبانى الادارية


----------



## Sources-1 (27 مايو 2006)

الأخ المهندس تامر القباعي المحترم... لك مني يا صديقي كل الإحترام والتقدير لمشاركتك الفعالة التي تدل إذ تدل على فكرك النير وعقلك المتفتح والذي أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلهفي ميزان حسناتك ... أخي أنا بحاجة الى برنامج بسيط يعينني على حصر كميات المواد اللازمة في مشاريع أنظمة إطفاء الحريق إن وجد ... مع شكري لك.. أخوك المهندس أشرف


----------



## engekramy2010 (27 مايو 2006)

*شكر ورجاء هام*

شكرا علي هذه المعوما القيمة وممكن المزيد لي في رسالة خاصة وشكرا


----------



## ابو بيدو (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed mohamed (29 مايو 2006)

موضوع ممتاز..شكرا لمجهودك...لدى Nfpa الكامل لسنة 2000 لا أدرى كيف أعمل له أبلوود


----------



## hamadawa (30 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك


----------



## saphroot_84 (5 يونيو 2006)

*عاجل جدا*

انا مشروعى فى هذا المجال وارجوا منكم امدادى بما يتعلق بكل من : 

fire Alarm System 
fire Fighting Systems (foam System)

ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام:55: :55: :55:


----------



## ثائر كاظم موات (6 يونيو 2006)

الله يبارك


----------



## ثائر كاظم موات (6 يونيو 2006)

انا عملت كثيرا بهذه المنظومة ولدي خبرة لابأس بها في هذا المجال


----------



## ثائر كاظم موات (6 يونيو 2006)

انشاء الله افيدكم


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (12 يونيو 2006)

أخواني الأعزاء :

لقد حاولت جاهدا لتوفير برامج خاصة لمهندسي الميكانيك عامة و مهندسي الإطفاء خاصة ... بخصوص برنامج حساب الكميات فلم أتمكن من توفيره 

بخصوص توفير كامل كودة الـ NFPA فهي متوفرة على سي دي و لا يمكنني رفعها الى هنا كونها محمية بحقوق الملكية الفكرية و يتحمل المسؤوليه كل من يعمل ذلك .... و لكن يمكنني توفير أجزاء منها حسب الطلب إن أمكن.

أي شخص بحاجة الى تصميم أي برنامج خاص له فليراسلني على بريدي الالكتروني الموجود في موقعي 

www.geocities.com/tamer_cd


موضحاً طلبه بالتفصيل لكي أتمكن من التصميم الفعال البسيط ... و للتأكيد سيكون التصميم مجاني و سوف أقوم برفعه هنا ليكون بمتناول الكل

و جاهز لأي إستفسار او أي طلب و لكن سوف يكون الرد هنا بالإضافه للايميل الخاص و ذلك حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع

و الله من وراء القصد

أخوكم 

المهندس 

تــــــامــــر القـــباعي


----------



## مهندسة يمنى (13 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الفاضل


----------



## مهندس الغفلة (13 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
اخي قلب شجاع 
ما قصرت و وفقك الله فقد اجتهدت و اوفيت الموضوع اهميته
و لي طلب بسيط
و هي طريقة تصميم انظمة الاطفاء في كل من المكاتب و مواقف السيارات خاصة اسفل المباني
و طريقة توزيعها
اقبل اعتذاري ان اثقلت عليك بذلك


----------



## محمد بن محمد (17 يونيو 2006)

الاخ العزيز /القلب الشجاع من الاردن المهندس / تامر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمةالتي تقدمها والحمد لله انني اشعر بانني استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات التي كنت افتقر اليها فجزاك الله خير
اخوكم / محمد بن محمد


----------



## femto_egy (18 يونيو 2006)

احب ان اوضح اعجابى الشديد بك فانك عالم بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## fahmawi (18 يونيو 2006)

*سؤال ينتظر الاجابة*

شكرا لك على مجهود الرائع واتمنى ان تفيدنا بالمزيد من خبراتك

ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي وهو
كيف نحدد design area
في حالة كانت المرشات على شكل loap
وكيف نقوم بالحسابات الهيدروليكية


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (18 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي القلب الشجاع وفقك الله و حماك و بارك الله فيك
اخوك 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## consultant (18 يونيو 2006)

أ خي hte1994
لا أعتقد أن لوحة التحكم تفوم باعطاء الاشاره لنظام مكافحه الحريق عن طريق الرشاشات 
sprinklers والمثبته فى السقف 

لانه حسب علمي sprinklers تعمل لوحدها فعند تجاوز درجة حرارة الجو درجة معينه تبدا بالعمل 
ونتأكد لنسأل قسم الميكانيك


----------



## mhmdbly (20 يونيو 2006)

dear tamer :
you have a very good information about the ifre since and the fire engineering ,so please can you tell from where you find all this
information ?becousr durring my reviewing through your wnbsite i didn't see any references for your documents .so that i will be grateful if you telling me about your references .
many thanks 
mhmd
Fir engineering ,B-eng,MEMATS,MEMAHSREE,MEMWASHN.i


----------



## وليدينهو (20 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي وارجو شرح مفصل عن انظمة الاطفاء التلقائية . مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## femto_egy (20 يونيو 2006)

الموقع جيد جدا فى محتواه العلمى .
لكن واعذرنى على هذا فتصميم الموقع ليس جيدا.
لذلك ارجو ان تقوم بإدخال تعديلات عليه من ناحية التصميم حتى يكون تصفحه ممتعا.
وتلك الملاحظة لا تقلل شيئا من مجهودك الرائع وعلمك الغزير فى هذا المجال.


----------



## abdulmajeed (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دسوقي (6 يوليو 2006)

بارك اللة فيك 
ومنتظر اعمالك القيمة


----------



## Mmervat (7 يوليو 2006)

اخى الفاضل قلب شجاع من الاردن اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع هنا واتمنى ان اجد عندك اجابه على اسئلتى الاتية وعذرا فسوف اكتبهم باللغة الانجليزية لانى لااعرف المعنى لهم باللغة العربية
السؤال الاول
In big central air conditioning systems and when we try to calculate the value for the stair well pressurization, especially when we r talking about ASHRAE method, does the area we use to define the flow area is the said wall area (surface area) or it is the floor area.
السؤال التانى
as we r talking about stair well pressurization do we have all doors tobe closed or some r opened ane the rest r closed actually this is a little bit confusing me.
السؤال التالت
does the smoke managment system for hospital has a special consideration reagrding the NFPA codes. On the other hand, do we have to seperate smoke management system of the operation rooms in hospital from one for the whole hospital, also based n the NFPA codes
Finally, is there any easiest way to search what u r looking for at the NFPA codes somtimes it is like moving in closed circles.
وشكرا جزيلا لك اخى الافاضل والسلام على الجميع


----------



## احمدمجيد (15 يوليو 2006)

اخى الفاضل قلب شجاع من الاردن ملف ال npfa 850 لايعمل الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار علما اني بحاجة ماسة لهذا الكود


----------



## fomari6 (22 يوليو 2006)

Dear Sir

Thank you very much for your valuable info you had written .Indeed i am looking for the fire fighting system used in hospital (critical area ) such as operation theaters , intensive care units ,... .Please if there is specific standard for that from NFPA , froward to me or just mention it . Kndly if you need any further clarification you can contact me through my email xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.Best regards


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (25 يوليو 2006)

الإخوة الأعزاء 

تحية طيبة و بعد , 

فكلي غبطة لما أجده من تفاعل معي في هذا الموضوع المهم و علم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء علم غزير و علم ذو طفرة جديدة و هو بتطور مستمر و متطرد لما نجده من تطور هائل و سريع في كافة مجالات الحياة 

لا أريد أن أطيل عليك و لكن الأسئلة كثيرة و الرد عليها يجب أن يفيها حقها كل على حده حتى تعم الفائدة المرجوة منها.

سوف أجيب على بعض الأسئلة الآن علما أني لن أغفل أيا منها على أمل أن أجيب بقيتها في المرة القادمة كونها تحتاج الى دراسة


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (25 يوليو 2006)

الأخ العزيز محمد بلاي أو mhmdply

انا مهندس ميكانيك تخصص الات حرارية و هيدروليكية و هذه المعلومات كلها اكتسبتها بالخبرة في مجال عملي كمهندس إطفاء في الدفاع المدني الأردني لأكثر من ستة سنوات و هي معلومات كلها متوفرة في الكودات العالمية مثل NFPA و LPC و الكودة الأردنية .

كما هو حال كل طالب علم فإني أحث كثيرا في الإنترنت و ك الكتب و المكتبات بخصوص كل جديد في مجال هذا العلم الرائع


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (25 يوليو 2006)

الأخ العزيز Mmervat

موضوعك و أسئلتك بحاجة الى تروي للإجابة عليها بصحه متناهية لذا أرجو منك أن تنتظر مني الرد و يمكنك مراسلتي على بريدي الألكتروني

و تقبل مني كل ااحترام و التقدير


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (25 يوليو 2006)

إخواني الأعزاء أرجو أني ق أجبت على التساؤلات و لبيت طلباتكم و للمزيد يمكنم مراسلتي على بريدي الالكتروني في موقعي و سوف يكون الرد هنا حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة من هذا العلم

بخصوص الموقع فأنا أعمل حاليا على تطويرة ليكون بصورة و مظهر جيدين لكي يكون ممتع للتصفح و أرحب بأي انتقاد إن كان في سبيل المصلحة العامة و الله من وراء القصد.

أخوكم في الله 

المهندس 

تامر القباعي


----------



## مهاجر (25 يوليو 2006)

مهندس تامر اهنئك على هذا الجهد
بارك الله لك في وقتك وزادك علماً


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (25 يوليو 2006)

الأخ مهاجر

شكرا لك على كلامك الطيب و أتمنى أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع بإذن الله تعالى و أرحب بك صديقا

للمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك زيارة موقعي على الانترنت 

www.geocities.com/tamer_cd

و تقبل مني كل فائق إحترام و تقدير

أخوك 
المهندس تامر


----------



## mohamed ouda (29 يوليو 2006)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## محمد بن محمد (10 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ / القلب الشجاع السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد والهام


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (12 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و شكرا لكل الردود و لا شكر على واجب

أخوكم 

المهندس 

تامر القباعي


----------



## محمد بن محمد (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا غلى هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد بن محمد (25 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الذي تبذله من اجل نشر الفائدة بين الجميع


----------



## salem aabed (9 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لما تبذلونه


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أكتوبر 2006)

المهندس تامر القباعى ... انا مليش فى حكايه الحريق دى خالص .. ودرستها فى الكليه بس ما كنتش مهتم بها .. ولكن لما قراءت وتابعت موضوعك نسبيا لاقيت انه موضوع فوق فوق الممتاز ومجهود كبير منك وموضوع مهم مهم . وخاصه اسئله بعض الاخوه لك . انت فى نظرى تستحق الدكتوراه وهذا تقديرى لك والف شكر والله يبارك فيك وفى عملك مشكووووور 
تحياتى لك من كل قلبى .


----------



## mohammedh71 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز
لدي بناية تتكون من ثلاث طوابق مساحة كل واحد 1000 فوت مربع وباستخدام السبرنكلر
يرجى حساب كمية الماء وحجم الخزان
مع التقدير
رعد الشمري-العراق


----------



## Mech Eng (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا عن كل ما تقدمه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .
برجاء الافادة عن محابس الحريق وهل محابس الحريق فى الخطوط المدفونه بالموقع العام للمشروع تكون من النوع os&y ام من النوع العادى


----------



## دعيج (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف الف خير ................والله يكفينا شر الحريق


----------



## fahdallah (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ قلب الشجاع انت ريحتنا من اللف و الدوران كتيييييييييييير شكراا
و يا ريت الأكواد يا أخي بتاعة ال (nfpa ( 13,73,20,11,14,24,
و الحسابات و الجداول


----------



## samiabawi (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ المهندس تامر
لقد زرت موقعكم www.geocities.com/tamer_cd ونال اعجابي . وانني مستعد لتزويد الموقع بكل كودات ال NFPA وهي موجودة لدي على شكل ملفات PDF وذلك لسهولة رفعها او تحميلها . وتحياتي لك وللاخ المهندس شادي الحلو 
وشكرأ على مجهودكم المميز .

المهتدس : سامي عبوي


----------



## عبدالكريم2 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات المهمه .


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*الى كل الزوار الكرام*

أخواني الأعزاء

شكرا لكم على كل الردود و أعتذر لتغيبي عن المنتدى لفترة كوني كنت على مقاعد الدراسة مؤخرا و حصلت على درجة الماسجتير في هندسة الكمبيوتر و أنظمة الحاسوب المضمنة و التحكم الآلي.

لقد تم تحديث الموقع الآن ليصبح موقع شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء و العنوان هو :

www.geocities.com/tamer_cd

أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم و فيه المزيد و الجديد في هذا العلم و دروس متخصصة في تصميم أنظمة الإطفاء اليدوية و التلقائية خصوصا المرشات المائية 

و كل من يحتاج الى استشارة هندسية مجانية يمكنة تعبئة النموذج المخصص لذلك و سوف يصله الرد في غضون أيام قليلة على بريده الخاص.

كل التحية و التقدير للأخ المهندس سامي عبوي لتفاعلة و إسهامه في الموضوع 

و لكم كل التحية و التقدير

أخوكم

المهندس

تامر القباعي


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (30 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى كل مهتم في مجال تصميم شبكة المرشات المائية 

لقد تم الإنتهاء من إعداد مثال يبين كيفية عمل الحسابات الهيدروليكية للمرشات المائية و كيفية تحديد قدرة المضخات الخاصة بها و كيفية توزيع رؤوس المرشات المائية و تصميم الشبكة والأنابيب و الأقطار

المثال متوفر على الموقع : شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء

و يوجد ملف مساعد يساعد في حساب مفاقيد الإحتكاك حسب القطر و التدفق في الصلب المعياري عياري 40 و كذلك لأي مادة أخرى تصنع منها الأنابيب

و الله الموفق

و أنا جاهز لأي إستفسار و أي طلب عير موقع شبكة المهندسين العرب أو على الإيميل الخاص tamer_cd على ******و

أخوكم

المهندس تامر القباعي


----------



## هانىمجد (30 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## che_san (31 يناير 2007)

شكركم جدا" على المجهود الذي تقومون به من اجلنا نحن المهندسين الجدد.عسانا ان نرد لكم الجمبل بطريقة أو بأخرى.
احتاج الى كتاب nfpa 58 و 
nfpa54
شكرا"


----------



## che_san (31 يناير 2007)

شكركم جدا" على المجهود الذي تقومون به من اجلنا نحن المهندسين الجدد.عسانا ان نرد لكم الجمبل بطريقة أو بأخرى.
احتاج الى كتاب nfpa 58 و 
nfpa54
شكرا"


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (2 فبراير 2007)

*الى جميع المهتمين في مجال علم الحريق و هندسة علم الإطفاء 

تم إطلاق النسخة العربية التجريبية لموقع 

شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء

عى أمل أن تنال إستحسانكم و نرحب بأية إقتراحات *


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (2 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز نشكرك على هذه المعلومات المهمة والمفيدة ونتمنى منك مزيد التواصل معنا وانا سعيد جدا بانى وجدت هذه المعلومات .......جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (2 فبراير 2007)

*الجديد على موقع شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إليكم الجديد في موقع شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء 

- نسخة عربية تجريبية و نرحب بأية إقتراحات حولها

- مثال توضيحي لكيفية عملل الحسابات الهيدروليكية لشبكة المرشات المائية و هو محلول بالكامل خطوة بخطوة

- برنامج يعمل على حساب مفاقيد الضغط نتيجة الإحتكاك و نتيجة الإرتفاع الرأسي و تقدير قدرة المضخة اللازمة

- جداول مفاقيد الإحتكاك لكافة الأقطار و نوع المادة المستخدمة في تصنيع الأنابيب

- برامج و وثائق و ملفات أخرى مفيدة في مجال هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء

- الجديد هو منتدى شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء حيث يمكنكم المشاركة و التفاعل من خلاله

على أمل أن يلقى ذلك إستحسانكم 

و الله من وراء القصد

موقع شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء​

منتدى شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء​


----------



## أبو أسحاق (3 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك


----------



## samiabawi (3 فبراير 2007)

*الى المشرف على الهندسة الميكانيكية -تثبيت موسوعة الحريق والاطغاء*

انني اشد على يد المهندس تامر على الجهود الكبيرة التي يبذلها من اجل المنفعة للجمبع مما يدل على معطائه الخير وروج التعاون لديه .
ان هذا الموضوع الهام جدير بالتثبيت في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية نظرا لاهميته لدى المهندسين والمواطتين وكذلك شركات التامين والدفاع المدني .
انني اطالبكم بشدة تثبيت هذا الموضوع باسرع وقت ممكن .
ولكم مني اطيب التحيات والتقدبر

م. سامي


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ارجو التثبيت

جزاك الله خيرا
ارجو التثبيت


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (17 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز تامر تحية طيبة وبعد : لا اجد كلمات اعبر بها عن امتنانى وشكرى لك الا كلمة جزاك الله عنا خيرا وارجو ان يدوم التواصل بينك وبيننا من خلال هذا المنتدى الطيب كما ارجو منك ان تطرح لنا الكثير من الامثلة المحلولة ولتكن مشروعات قمتم بتنفيذها على الطبيعة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع ................مع تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (10 مارس 2007)

الأخ عماد ربيع سالم

تحية طيبة و اما بعد:

شكرا لك و بإمكانك زيارة موقع شبكة الأردن و منتدى شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء في الروابط أدناه و أتمنى ان تجد ما يفيدك فيها

أخوك


----------



## msmsm (12 مارس 2007)

Nfpa54+nfpa58 

ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات على موقع آخر غر رابيدشير
لو تكرمت


----------



## toyboy (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ياليت تجواب بعض الاسئله 

ماشاء الله عليك مبدع في مواضيعك 

1- ماهو الحريق ؟ ماهي المواد الداخلة في تفاعله والناتجه عنه ؟

2- ماهي نظرية أخماد الحريق ؟ 

3- ماهي الأسباب والمصادر المؤدية للحريق ؟

4- ماهي الاساليب المتبعه (انشائيا . معماريا) لتقليل من الحوداث الناتجة عن الحريق ؟

5- ماالفرق بين الحريق نوع (class a) والحريق من نوع (class d ) ?

6- ماالفرق بين الحريق من النوع (class b) والحريق من النوع (class c) ?

7-ماهي انواع واستخدامات الأدوات والمعدات والألات المستخدمه في نظام مكافحة الحريق, مع ذكر أقسامها والوسائل الإرشادية المستخدمه في نظامي الانذار ومكافحة الحريق ؟ 

8-اذكر ماتعرف عن نظام المرشات التلقائية وانواعها ووظائفها في مكافحة الحريق ؟

9- أذكر المباني التي تدخل في منطقة الحريق ذات درجه الخفيفه والعادية والعالية ؟

10 - كم ارتفاع صندوق الحريق عن الارض ؟

11- ماهي الماده الموجوده في المرش ؟ هل تمدد ؟ وهل ينكسر الزجاج ؟ وكيفية طريقة رش الماء ؟

12 - هل يستخدم الانابيب من نوع f.v.c ؟ ماهو هذا النوع ؟ 

13- لماذا يكون الصندوق داخل الطوف ؟ هل نستطيع وضعه بعد الصبغ الطوفه ؟ 

14- طريقة استلام جهاز انذار يدوي والتلقائي ؟

15- كيفية استلام المرشات ومأسورات الحريق ؟ 



اذا كان هناك معلومات غير اسئله ممكن تفيدني يرجوا طرحه 



ياليت يكون بأسرع وقت لانه موضوع بحث مدة اسبوع


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (24 مارس 2007)

أخي الكريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

معظم أسئلتك يوجد لها اجابات على موقع شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء و متوفرة بعمق أكثر في النسخة الإنجليزية ( خصوصا ما يتعلق بالمرشات المائية)

تصفح الموقع و قم بقراءة المعلومات هناك 

أخوك


----------



## غسان ميدة (14 مايو 2007)

الأخ ابو البراء:
شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج المفيد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك علي المجهود الجبار لك فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد سيسكو (17 مايو 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا كثيرا لك يااخى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناظم شاكر (18 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .


----------



## ميكا (1 يونيو 2007)

يا جماعة اي مهندس Plumbing ارجوكم يبعت Theory Of Design


----------



## ميكا (1 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك من فضلة ممكن تعطينا فكرة عن كيفية استخدام البرنامج؟؟؟


----------



## liondvd (1 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## WAEL1H (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا والف شكر انا الان اقوم بتنزيله


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يونيو 2007)

أخي الحبيب أبو البراء بارك الله تعالي فيك ونفع بيك انا مهندس الكترونيات بعمل في مجال منظومات إطفاء الحريق اتمني ان نتواصل لتبادل المعلومات والاستفادة كما ارجو برامج تحسب كمية غازات co2 and fm200وكيفية حسابات عدد القواذف لهم وبارك الله فيك اخي الحبيبي ولتنواصل ان شاء الله


----------



## سعيد زمزم (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## المهندس أبو فهد (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور ونتطلع الى المزيد


----------



## قلب الأحبة (7 يونيو 2007)

البرنامج ممتاز جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن ياريت لو يكون في شرح مع البرنامج


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (7 يونيو 2007)

اخواني انا بحاجة لهذا الكتاب ارجو اعادة تحميل مرة اخري 
وشكرا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (8 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا اعمل في هذا المجال 

وارجو تبادل المعلومات 
علي اليهوووووووووووmpkfa3000


----------



## amr fathy (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (9 يونيو 2007)

يا اخي ياريت لو شرح بسيط علي كيفية الاستخدام ومعني كل رمز وكيفية ادخال البيانات

شكرا


----------



## eng_mohamed_2 (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (10 يونيو 2007)

اخى العزيز 
fire alarm systems مجال واسع جدا وهل تريد الخطوط العريضة او الموضوع بالتفصيل ؟


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (21 يونيو 2007)

That Is Coooooooooooooooooooool From You


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

المهندس engineer_mohammed7
يسعدني ان نتعاون سويا 

في تقديم الافضل في هذا المجال عندي خبرة متواضعة فيه


----------



## الصانع (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي العزيز .... جزاك الله ألف خير 
و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ... و بارك الله فيك
و الله يوفقك لكل خير للناس أجمعين

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## amr_said53 (2 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much for this great effort


----------



## الدكة (2 يوليو 2007)

نرجوا الشرح لو مافيها ثقالت دم


----------



## ميكا (2 يوليو 2007)

هذا البرنامج ليس كاملا demo فقط لو سمحت حاولت استخدامة لاكثر من node 10 لم يعمل نرجو شرحة بطريقة مختصرة


----------



## غسان الحنظل (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونطلب منك باركك الله شرح البرنامج وتقبل الله زكاة علمك


----------



## hamada1627 (5 يوليو 2007)

*Crack For Fire Demo*

إخواني الأعزاء هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى
وأنا أملك الكراك لهذا البرنامج وأنا مستعد إن شاء الله للمساعدة
وفي وقت لاحق سأضع الكراك حيث يصبح البرنامج كاملاً بإذن الله


----------



## soon (18 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله نظام حساب co2 موجدو بكودnfpa12 ,14


----------



## pilot_789 (20 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك بشدة 

بارك الله فيك

ونعم .


----------



## mody_4love (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و ذاد ذالك ميزان حسناتك و لك الف شكر


----------



## طلال عبيد (23 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر لك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس حسام الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد للغاية بارك الله فيك اخي بشمهندس تامر والى الامام


----------



## فراس بشناق (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على هذه المشاركه والموضوع مهم جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القصراوي (27 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ابو البراء ارجو منك تزويدي عن طريقة الحسابات الهايدروليكية لشبكة المرشات التلقائية لإختيار المضخات المناسبة 
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed55555 (30 يوليو 2007)

البرنامج ممتاز جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (30 يوليو 2007)

الى كل اخوتى فى الله بعون الله بعد ان انتهى من شرح مفاهيم علم مكافحة الحريق على هذا الملتقى سوف اقوم بشرح البرنامج بعون الله فما كان من خطاء فمن نفسى المقصرة وما كان من صواب فمن الله صاحب المنه و وهاب الفضل


----------



## ahmedsuez (30 يوليو 2007)

*يا ريت نغير موقع الشير هذا*

يا أخى بارك الله لك و وزادك من علمه ولكن انا لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع رجاء من سيادتك رفعه على موقع ال mihd h, او حتى الرابيد شير


----------



## HMADA633 (1 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssss for you


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (2 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير يااخي ابو البراء
ياريت لو نبقى على تواصل لاني اعمل في هذا المجال وامتنلك الخبرات الكافيه في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmedsuez (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخى و الى المزيد دائما


----------



## م.ماهر (4 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع ممتاز - شكرا على المساهمة


----------



## al65mh (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووور حبيبي

بك ترتقي الامم


----------



## الدكة (4 أغسطس 2007)

بس الى الان لم يتم شرح البرنامج

نأمل من ذوي الخبرة المساعدة في شرح البرنامج

وشكراً ،،،


----------



## eidsamy (8 أغسطس 2007)

هذا على حسب نوع الرشاشات 
فهناك رشاشات مغلقة بزجاجة بها زئبق يتمدد عند درجة حرارة معينة فيفتح الرشاش ويفرغ المياه وتكون المواسير في هذه الحالة مضغوطة بالمياه
أما في حالة الرشاشات المفتوحة فهذا نظام آخر
حيث تكون بجوارها حساسات حرارة أو دخان على حسب النظام
وتعطي إشارة إلى لوحة الإطفاء فتقوم لوحة الإطفاء بإعطاء إشارة إلى ما يسمى بالسلنويد فالف 
فيقوم بإعطاء الإشارة لفتح المياه التي تجد المجال مفتوح من خلال الرشات المفتوحة


----------



## طارق عودة (9 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم حاولت تحميل البرنامج لا يظهر لي لا يممكن فتح الصفحة ارجو الحل


----------



## رهيف الشيخ سليمان (9 أغسطس 2007)

اخي ابو البراء الله يعطيك العافية
لكنني لم اجد البرنامج في على الرابط
فأرجو منك ارساله بشكل ملف مرفق
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## andaziar_iq (14 أغسطس 2007)

احتاج معلومات و الكتلوك عن addressable fire detection system


----------



## morshedy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور بس لو سمحت كيفية استخدام البرنامج لو امكن وربنا يوفقك


----------



## جمال جودة علي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــور أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## bashar710 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود على موقع التحميل 
الرجاء حل الموضوع


----------



## دي يزن (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط تم حذفه ممكن تحمله من جديد؟ وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونفع بكم


----------



## fahadbiz (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ونفعك بعلمك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## مستشار (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmdbly (5 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز \ مهندس ماهر :
كم يسعدنى عندما أتصفح مشاركاتك القيمة وأن أرى هذا المجهود الطيب الذى تقوم بة مشكورا, حيث أن علم هندسة الحريق هو من العلوم المهملة لدينا فى الدول العربية وكما تعرف ان هذا العلم لة اهمية كبرى فى أوروبا وأمريكا. وبما أنة لا يوجد مراجع تخص هذا العلم باللغة العربية فاننى أرى فى مشاركاتك أنها ذات فائدة عظيمة وكما يقال أن زكاة العالم بنشر علمة.
أخوكم - محمد الرشيدى مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريقFire Engineering.بريطانيا


----------



## طارق سلامة (6 أكتوبر 2007)

العزيز جدا لقد تم رفع البرنامج ارجو اعادته او حتي ارساله بالاميل 
طارق سلامة


----------



## شاب من مصر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط تم حذفة ممكن تحميلة من جديد أو إرسالة بالبريد 
Emadsky at Hotmail.com


----------



## احمد مؤنس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الرابط لايعمل


----------



## طارق سلامة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و البرنامج غير موجود ارجو اعادة رفعه و شكرا 
م استشاري لنظم السلامة 
طارق سلامة


----------



## البنغدير (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

في الحقيقة كم يسعدني ان ارى هذه المشاركات الراقية التي تختص بعلم هندسة الحريق 
وانا في الحقيقة يشرفني ان انضم اليكم في هذا الموضوع الكبير في حجمة لما يحملة من
علم ومعرفة في هذا المجال .

اخواني الاعزاء انا في الحقيقة في صدد دراسة تتعلق بالتمديدات الارضية لشبكة الغاز الطبيعي
وربطها بالمباني والمنشاءات السكنية وذالك لتقليل حوادث الحرائق وخاصة في المطابخ

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين والمختصين في هذا الشأن ان يفيدوني من علم اقد انعم الله عليهم بذالك
وتقبلو خالص تحياتي ودمتم​


----------



## islam2a (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع
الكتب جميلة جدا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بروح التعاون


----------



## محمد 1 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## طارق سلامة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## طارق سلامة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ارحؤ رفع البرنامج مزة اخرئ
شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

يبدو ان الملف أزيل ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ابو البراء2007 قال:


> *بعون الله وفضله اتقدم الى كل من يهمه امر تصميم انظمة الحريق بمجهود قليل وهوعبارة عن برنامج صغير الحجم ولكنه يقوم بكل حسابات التصميم الخاصة بنظام رشاشات المياه التلقائية وليس ذلك فحسب بل يقوم بعمل مواصفة كاملة وتقرير عن المشروع وكافة البيانات الخاصة بالنظام وعمل المذيد الذى سوف تقومو باكتشافه عند استخدم هذا البرنامج وهو على هذا الرابط
> http://z21.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=33007
> ارجو منكم الدعاء وانا مستعد لاى دعم ومسنادة متعلقة بهذا الفرع المهم الذى احبه واعمل به*



يبدو أن الملف محذوف يرجى إعادة تحميله
ونرحب بمساهماتك لإغناء هذا المنتدى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع مميز


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المرور أخي غسان


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو افادتي عن كيفية التحميل وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ممدوح عباس محمد قال:


> ارجو افادتي عن كيفية التحميل وشكرا علي المجهود



يمكن تحميل البرنامج على صفحة التحميل من خلال رابط رفع الملفات الموجود في الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى
ومن ثم نسخ الرابط ولصقه على المشاركة


----------



## قوة الابداع (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أسعى للحصول على قائمة تدقيق Check List للمباني الفندقية مكونة من 14 طابق و 3 أدوار بدروم
ارجوووو المساعدة من أصحاب العلم والمعرفة والاطلاع


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (28 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا مجهود رائع وفقكم الله


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك لكن البرنامج غير موجود على الرابط نرجو رفعه مرة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (4 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكرك على مجهودك ولكن نأسف لعدم وجود الملف فهو يعطي هذه الرسالة[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*File has been removed!*[/FONT]


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا مهندس


----------



## العزيبي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
برنامج ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## رمرر (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور مشكورمشكور


----------



## احمد مؤنس (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الساده المشرفين على المنتدى 
ارجوا الاشاره الى هذه الموضوع في قسم السلامه و الصحه المهنيه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير
موضوع مميز وجهد جبار


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

متميز دائماً أخي SUPER CRISTAL .

هل بالإمكان مساعدتنا في هذا الموضوع .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=618442

م . أبو بكر


----------



## رمرر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

_أخي ابو البراء
محتاج مساعدة في نظام مكافحة الحريق بنظام Carbon Dioxide 
Carbon Dioxide Fire Suppression Systems
_


----------



## الجدى (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع جميل


----------



## عباس السيد (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع جميل حدا ولكن اتمنى ان يستمر ليشمل توضيح انظمة مقاومه الحريق من حيث 
1- Fire Stratgy
2- Design Approach
3-technical Data And Catalogue
كما اتمنى ان يتم عمل حلقة نقاش عن انظمة الحريق لتشمل 
1 Wet System
2- Dry Pipe System
3-deluge System
4- Preaction System
5- Foam System
6- Fm200 System
7- Inergen System
8- Co2 System
9-dry Chemical System
10- Wet Chemical System


----------



## احمد مؤنس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد من حضرتك اي معلومات عن هذا الموضوع لان هذا هو مشروعي بالنسبه للمستشفي
وجزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## casper_13_96 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك و نحن فى انتظار باقى الملفات


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس ابو البراء
موضوع هندسة الحريق كبير جدا و لكن لسه مستوى الوعى العربى فى المجال نفس وعى الى بيقولو للسائق يابشمهندس

على العموم الموضوع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك ... استمر (نرجو منك بعض المشاركات فى قسم السلامه)

سيد


----------



## عبد الستار جادو (12 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى أبو البراء لم استطع تحميل الكتاب بعد محاولات عديدة ممكن يتاح بشكل مباشر فى صورة Rar Or Pdf ولك الشكر


----------



## عبوود (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرجزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبوود (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله جزاجزاكجزاك الله خير الله خيرك الله خيرخير


----------



## عبوود (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك اجزجزاك الله خيراك اللهجزاك الله خير خيرلله خيرجزاك الله خير


----------



## الهام (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا كثيرا لك يااخى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم وجزاك الله كل الخير والتوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

لادراج أي تساؤل أو تصحيح حول زاوية الوقاية من الحريق


----------



## sayed00 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس غسان 
لى طلب بسيط هو تزويد المنتدى مواصفات Nfpa اثناء الشرح او اى مواصفه لها علاقه بالموضوع

شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي سيد ستجد إنشاء الله في المحاضرات القادمة المواصفات الكاملة لكل نوع من أنواع المواد المستخدمة في أنظمة الاطفاء


----------



## رمرر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرك جزيلا أخي المهندس غسان خليل علوة على هذا الموضوع القيم وخاصة على ملف ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي بحثت عليه كثيرا في العديد من المنتديات 
لكن هذا الملف ينقصه الحسابات الهدروليكية فإن أمكن أخي المهندس أن تفيدنا بها .وأن أمكن أن تكون باللغة الأنجليزية أو الفرنسية


----------



## analeek85 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزال الله خيرا واريد اكثر لانه مجال عملى ومش فاهمه اوى وشكرا


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (2 يناير 2008)

أرجو من كل الاخوة الكرام 

وضع مواضيع مفيدة مثل هذا وانا مستعد معكم في المشاركة 
أرجو أن يتم رفع امثلة مهمة للموقع بكافة التفاصيل مرفقة بالخرائط والقوانين والأمثلة لانظمة الاطفاء اليدوية بالماء والذاتية بالرشاشت وانظمة اطفاء غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون وغازات fm200 والهالون والأرجون ومن عنده خبرة في هذا الموضوع نرجو ان يفيدنا فيه ونفيده بإذن الله تعالي 

بارك الله في الجميع وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sayed00 (3 يناير 2008)

مشكورين جزاكم الله خير
ياريت يكونو على اى موقع غير الربدشير

مشكورين


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات المفيدة جدا جدا مش جديد عليك هذا التألق


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يناير 2008)

نتمني منك المزيد بخصوص منظومات اطفاء حريق غاز Fm200 والأرجون وغاز الهالون وأيضا الرشاشات المائية وصناديق اطفاء الحريق شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الحبيب


----------



## هدير احمد (3 يناير 2008)

mercyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:75:


----------



## المهندسسس (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك علي المجهود الجبار لك فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## 12379 (9 يناير 2008)

اخواني انا بحاجة لهذا الكتاب ارجو اعادة تحميل مرة اخري 
وشكرا وخاصة Nfpa 58 , والخاص بالغارات البترولية ( البوتاجاز )
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## البنغدير (15 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم في الحقيقة حاولت بان ارسلك 
على الخاص بس للأسف انك لايمكن ان تستقبل الرسائل الخاصة
فكيف يمكنني التواصل معك

اخوك البنغدير


----------



## fraidi (21 يناير 2008)

الف شكر وامتنان على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## بروبرو (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك والله استفدنا فارجو مدنا بالمزيد


----------



## بروبرو (23 يناير 2008)

انا باحث جديد في برنامج الامن والسلامة ارجو مدي بما تملك حتى يعم الامن والسلام


----------



## بروبرو (23 يناير 2008)

ليه يا حبيب عامل remove للبرنامج ارجوووووووووووك رجعه


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (23 يناير 2008)

الرابط شغال كويس يا اخي


----------



## عاطف محفوظ القاضى (23 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر والله يبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## سليمان المسمارى (14 فبراير 2008)

اخي ابو البراء
جزاك الله خيرا و مزيدا من التوفيق


----------



## رجب بركات (16 فبراير 2008)

شكر ا لكل من أمدنا بمعلومه حتى لوكانت بسيطه .... جزيل الشكر


----------



## فور سيزونز (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على كل ما تبذله ولا نستطيع ان نجازيك الا بالدعاء لك في ظهر الغيب بان يحفظك الله ويحفظ مالك وولدك


----------



## فور سيزونز (17 فبراير 2008)

سيدي الكريم هل افدتنا عن نظام fm200 , وايهما افضل fm200 او غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون


----------



## فور سيزونز (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير وبارك الله بك وبعلمك


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## رائد ابوعيشه (21 فبراير 2008)

حماك الله من كل شر واعطاك ثواب كل من سيستفيد من عملك هذا


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## طرع (26 فبراير 2008)

الأخ ابو البراء
ارجو من ارسال هذا البرنامج مسحوب ولم استطع فتحه هذا عنوانىmouosman*************


----------



## طرع (26 فبراير 2008)

الأخ ابو البراء
ارجو من ارسال هذا البرنامج مسحوب ولم استطع فتحه هذا عنوانىmouosman*************


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (27 فبراير 2008)

نرجو الأجابة علي سؤال Fm


----------



## مهندس أحمدأبوالنجا (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولكن الملف محذوف من الرابط


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (1 مارس 2008)

ارجو من الخوة رفع الملفات علي اكثر من رابط غيرrapidshare


----------



## العزيبي (2 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز لايمكنني تحميل هذا البرنامج
ولا أعلم لماذا ممكن ترسل لي موقع التحميل الصحيح
مع جزيل شكري


----------



## mazenz (2 مارس 2008)

*ارجو المساعده*

معذره يا اخوانى انا محتاج لبرنامج التصميم هذا بشده ولكن يبدو انه محتاج اعادة رفع اتمنى ان يقوم احد برفعه مره اخرى لشدة احتياجى له وجزاكم الله كل خير:10:


----------



## طارق سلامة (5 مارس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل او ان الملف غير موجود ارجو رفعه مرة و شكرا


----------



## زياد رزق (6 مارس 2008)

*تصميم منظومة حريق لمخزن مهمات*

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف كود Nfpa الخاص بمواصفات شبكة الاطفاء لمخزن مهمات - و هل مخازن المهمات تحتاج شبكة رشاشات مياة او ما هو البديل مع ارسال ملفات لامثلة ان امكن و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (9 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونفع بكم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (9 مارس 2008)

عظيم شكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 مارس 2008)

أرجو من الأخوة عدم ادراج عناوين أو أرقام هواتف حسب شروط المنتدى التي وافقتم عليها عند بدء اشتراككم


----------



## معماري فهد اليامي (12 مارس 2008)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مساء الخير للجميع [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مهندس تامر الله يعطيك العافية ويقويك على المجهود المنقطع النظير [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ادارة المنتدى اتمنى التثبيت للموضوع لاهميته وعموم فائدته[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']حبيت استفسر اخي عن موضوعين [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الاول / بخصوص نظام الرشاشت المائيه _ [/FONT]sprinklers[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']_ في مبنى عالي مكون من 30 طابق _مكتبي_ تصنيف [/FONT]B [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']هل هذا النظام مناسب وعملي لمثل هذا النوع من المباني _العالية_ [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الثاني/ اذا عندك اي برامج محاكاة لاختبارات مخارج الطوارئ _ بحكم خبرتك [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']_[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]simulation programs [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ياليت تزونا فيها خصوصا ان غالبية البرامج هذه لا تتوفر للنزيل المجاني[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] او اذا تعرف برنامج مماثل يكون عملى وسهل ياليت تدلنا عليه [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']شاكر لك افضالك وسعة صدرك [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اخوك فهد اليامي[/FONT]


----------



## gadoo20042004 (16 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر اخى العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلا لك أخي أبو البراء على تجاوبك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرومحمد فوزى (19 مارس 2008)

قلب شجاع من الأردن قال:


> هذه الوثيقه المرفقه هي عبارة عن تعريف للحريق و ماهيته و طرق مكافحة الحريق


اكثر الله من علمك


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (25 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز هنالك مشكلة فى عملية تنزيل الملفات


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكر الاخ الكريم وهذا ليست اول عطاءته فانا متابع للاخ على صفحات الانترنت وفى موقعه الخاص والمجموعة البريدية وارجو من الله ان يجعل ما يقوم به فى ميزان حسانته انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه انا ارجو من الله ان ينفع به المسلمين وان يكفيه شر نار الاخرة كلما ساهم فى توعية الناس ضد اخطار نار الدنيا وان يا اخى فى خدمتك فنحن زملاء فى نفس المكان واعتقد ان حبى له لايوزى حبك له اخوكم فى الله ابو البراء


----------



## fomari6 (7 أبريل 2008)

please if you can download NFPA90


----------



## سامح أبوالخير (13 أبريل 2008)

the program has been removed


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا والى الامام دائما


----------



## المهندس السلامي (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا:56:


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (16 أبريل 2008)

عايزين يا جماعة اي أخوة عندهم مشاريع تصميم وتنفيذ في هذا المجال بالخرائط الرجاء افادتنا بهذا الامر


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (16 أبريل 2008)

شكر خاص مع بالغ التقدير للأخوين الناشطين أبو البراء والأخ تامر القلب الشجاع 

بارك الله فيكما


----------



## magdygamal_8 (18 أبريل 2008)

تحية إلى المهندس تامر وشكر على المجهود الكبير الذي تقوم به في هذا المجال وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
لي طلب صغير وأعرفك بأنني قد قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات التي قمت بوضعها في المنتدي وقد ورد في الملفات مثالين أحدهما محلول بالطريقة التقليدية والأخر وهو مستشفي وهو محلول ببرنامج بسيط عبارة عن ملف Excel ولي طلب صغير وهو وضع جميع البيانات التي وردت في الحل على المخطط حتى يتسنى لنا معرفة كيف تم وضع البيانات في الجدول
أو تقوم بحل المثال الأول بطريقة البرنامج ويكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdygamal_8 (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك وشكرا لك على هذا الجهد المبارك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## التمام (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير عن كل ما تقدموه من معلومات قيمة 
اطلب من الاخوة المساعدة في موضوع Design area ولكم الشكر


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## فراس بشناق (21 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا لكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
نشكر لكم جهودكم كنت اريد طلب اعاده تفعيل الروابط لانها لا تعمل الان
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## حسام دنجل (21 أبريل 2008)

i could not down load the file , kindly provide anther web 
many thanx


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حموي13 (23 أبريل 2008)

موضوع كتير شيق وانا معك لازم يكون له الاهتمام الاكبر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## reda73 (26 أبريل 2008)

ارجوا رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى وشكراً


----------



## حسان محمود (3 مايو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل هل هناك اخر يعمل


----------



## magdygamal_8 (4 مايو 2008)

*شكر خاص*

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن باشا (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هورس بور (5 مايو 2008)

مشكور جداااا خي


----------



## analytic (8 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى


----------



## عكاشه (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صهيب سلمان (13 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل من الممكن أن تعيد وضع البرنامج لأني لم أستطع تنزيله لعدم وجوده بالرابط


----------



## خالد عطية شعبان (14 مايو 2008)

احاول تثبيت الملف من الموقع المذكور بلا فائدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 مايو 2008)

فعلاً أخي أبو البراء
الملف محذوف


----------



## صهيب سلمان (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hady511 (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي تامر شكرا جزيلا لك على ماتقوم به من جهود لنشر هذا العلم...
طبعا لي مداخلة صغيرة .... 
سألت الكثير من الناس , وشاهدت تنفيذ شركات , وقرأت الكود NFPA 30 وذلك حول موضوع المنطقة المحيطة بخزانات النفط Dike Area
أود معرفة مايلي:
1- حجم المنطقة هل هي 1.1 أم 1.25 من حجم الخزان
2- البعد بين الخزانات هل هي (1 ,1.5 ,2 ) من قطر الخزان أم أقل من ذلك أم هناك علاقة أخرى
3- بعد جدار الخزان عن حائط الدايك؟؟؟
4- اذا كان لدينا خزانين في دايك واحد بدون حائط فاصل بينهما هل يكون حجم الدايك محسوب للخزانين أم لواحد منهما .....حيث احتمال حدوث مشاكل لكلا الخزانين معا أمر مستبعد!!!

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## srowam (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ا----
نتمنى من الباش مهندس ان يزودنا بمعلومات تفصيليه عن أنظمه 

deluge system {dry*wet


----------



## srowam (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نتمني من المهندس تامر تزويدنا بمعلومات مفصله عن انظمة 
delugesystem
[dry8wet
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hussam yusuf (17 يونيو 2008)

the file has been removed.please if there is any other link to download it please tell us and if you please tell me what is the name of program?


----------



## علاء على عبدالفتاح (21 يونيو 2008)

أرجو افادتى فى عمل fire alarm system لصهاريج بترول


----------



## ايهابمحمد (30 يونيو 2008)

الاخ eidsamy بصراحه انا فتحت احد الملفات وشكلها حاجه جميله جدا جدا جدا جزاكم الله خيرا ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## تمبيزة (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بشار رائد (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ للأخ قلب شجاع مشكور يا الغالي على هذه المواضيع والرجاء التواصل المهندس الكيميائي بشار


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (15 يوليو 2008)

يوجد على الموقع الرسمي لشبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء شرح تفصيلي عن كافة أنواع الأنظمة و مكوناتها و وظيفة كل جزء.


----------



## خالد محمد عطيه (17 يوليو 2008)

مجهود جباااااااااااااااااااااااار ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي الحميد (17 يوليو 2008)

سيدي Nfpa Code لعام 1999 م 

هذا رابط التحميل 

http://mihd.net/1qkm3o2

نوع الملف RAR بعد فك الضغط ستجد ملف ISO يمكن نسخة إلى قرص مضغوط باستخدام برنامج نيرو

وهذا الرابط 

http://mihd.net/fl18mhw

عبارة عن ملف rar عند فك الضغط تحصل على ملفات الـnfpa كما هي على القرص المضغوط


----------



## mnci (17 يوليو 2008)

ارفع على
mihd.net


----------



## علي الحميد (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

هذا رابط التحميل 

http://mihd.net/1qkm3o2

نوع الملف RAR بعد فك الضغط ستجد ملف ISO يمكن نسخة إلى قرص مضغوط باستخدام برنامج نيرو

وهذا الرابط 

http://mihd.net/fl18mhw

عبارة عن ملف rar عند فك الضغط تحصل على ملفات الـnfpa كما هي على القرص المضغوط


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يوليو 2008)

مجهود عظيم أخ علي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (19 يوليو 2008)

مهندسنا الغالي غسان ليتك تعمل على تغيير عنوان الموضوع حتى يوضح وجود الكود في الموضوع..


----------



## قلم المهندس (19 يوليو 2008)

_في_ _انتظر_ _التحميل_


----------



## الطالبالصغير (19 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله. الله يوفقك للمزيد ان شاء الله

ولكن البرنامج محذوف


----------



## ali emam (26 يوليو 2008)

Dear, abo elbraa
please reload the file again. this is very urgent
regards 
ali emam


----------



## ودحمد (31 يوليو 2008)

ارجوا مساعدتى فى ايجاد برنامج تصميم وحساب المرشات المائيه
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ودحمد .السودان


----------



## سقلين (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج ممتاز جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن ياريت لو يكون في شرح مع البرنامج
 
عظيم عظيم 100%


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (4 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك دائما


----------



## العزيبي (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## صاصاالغالي (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم بس يا ريت توضح هو برنامج ولا ملف


----------



## علي الحميد (8 أغسطس 2008)

هو برنامج موجود في ملف !!

ملف الـiso يمكنك من نسخ الملفات غلى السيدي مباشرة ومن ثم تحميل الملفات على الكمبيوتر..

أما الاختيار الثاني وهو ملف Rar ففيه نفس الملفات ويمكن تشغيل البرنامج مباشرة بعد تحميله بدون نسخه على سيدي.


----------



## sayed00 (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى عبد الرازق


----------



## شهاب الشريف (11 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع ومهم جدا ً.
السؤال هو ما حجم أو وزن الطفاية 2a / 2b / 1a ؟


----------



## محمود البشير (11 أغسطس 2008)

طريقة اسهل فى حساب توزيع طفايات الحريق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لكم ملفات قيمة للغاية


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## علي الحميد (12 أغسطس 2008)

ملف رائع لكن ليس كروعتك أخي عبدالرزاق... شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صاصاالغالي (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## بكاء القمر (19 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو من الاخوه الكرام مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج معرب لفحص طفايات الحريق وصيانتها
ولكم جزل الشكر

اخوكم مفتش اطفاء


----------



## نجد النامي (19 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع ....
تستحق الشكر عليه .......


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخوانى على الأستفادة العظيمة

مشكور اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 أغسطس 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## محمودالحسيني (30 أغسطس 2008)

أشكركم شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا على ماتقدمونه من معلومات قيمة ونصائح غالية أسأل الله أن يزيدكم من خيره في الدنيا والأخرة وأن يبارك جهودكم


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ashrafmansour (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا ولكن البرنامج غير موجود على الرابط


----------



## مروان البرنس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ... كل سنة وانتم طيبين ... لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف لانة تم الغاؤة من موقع الرفع .. برجاء يا اخى الكريم وضعة مرة اخرى حتى يتسنى لى تحميلة لاهميتة ليا ... واشكرك على مجهودك الوافى .


----------



## عمر999 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جعل الله ماتقوم به ياباش مهندس من مجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف يوسف (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور
ولكن الملف محذوف


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (4 سبتمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup mes amis


----------



## eng.simon (8 سبتمبر 2008)

صباح الخير ..... انا مهندس ميكانيكا شعبة Mechatronics كل دراستى فى الكلية والتدريب العملى وانا فى الكلية كان عن Robotics & Controlled system بكل انواعه مثل CNC &PLC واشتغلت فى نفس المجال فترة حوالى 5 سنوات والان انا انتقلت الى مجال عمل اخر وهو شركة fire fighting and fire alarm ولا يوجد عندى اى معلومه عن التصميم التركيب المكونات لاى system منهم وبالمناسبة الشركة اللى انا فيها عندها توكيل Siemens بالنسبة fire alarm وتوكيل Victaulic بالنسبة fire fighting لذلك ارجو المساعدة باى معلومه عن كيفية التصميم والحسابات واكون شاكر جدا جدا


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ياجماعه الموضوع ده مهم جدا لذلك نرجوا من صاحب الموضوع فضلا وليس امرا ان يبدأ في شرح هذا الموضوع ولكن في موضوع جديد معلن لكل المنتدي ونحن معك وجزاك الله كل خير فانا شخصيا تحولت الي دراسة هذا الموضوع بعد حريق مجلس الشوري وفوجئت بان هذا التخصص يتبع الهندسة الميكانيكيه وكنت سعيدا للغايه فارجوا تثبيت الموضوع لكن بعد نقله لموضوع جديد وتنسيق المعلومات فيه بحيث يسهل الحصول عليها
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة توتا (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع فعلا ممتاز


----------



## eng.simon (9 سبتمبر 2008)

بشمهندس ابو البراء صباح الخير اولا انا اطلعت على المرجع اللى انت محمل Link بتاعه على اساس محاولة استفادة المعلومات لمجال عملى الجديد زى ما وضحت قبل كده لكن المرجع محتاج مجهود كبير لو موجود عندك مرجع ابسط وافضل ويا ريت يكون عربى توفيرا لمجهود اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## حازم ع حبيب (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ,, انا عارف انه انا جيت متأخر ,,,,, الملف اتشال من على الموقع ,,,,,, ممكن تفعيله من جديد 
أخوكم حازم


----------



## م على مصطفى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## مروان البرنس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

النلف الثانى والثالث تم مسحة من الموقع ... ياريت لو تعيد رفعة مرة اخرى بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## اكيتو (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر شكرا شكرا يا اخ ابو براء على المجهود الرائع 
وطبعا هناك الحاجة لان يكون قسم خاص لهندسة مكافحة الحرائق
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرابط يا هندسة*

الرابط يا هندسة


ابو البراء2007 قال:


> *بعون الله وفضله اتقدم الى كل من يهمه امر تصميم انظمة الحريق بمجهود قليل وهوعبارة عن برنامج صغير الحجم ولكنه يقوم بكل حسابات التصميم الخاصة بنظام رشاشات المياه التلقائية وليس ذلك فحسب بل يقوم بعمل مواصفة كاملة وتقرير عن المشروع وكافة البيانات الخاصة بالنظام وعمل المذيد الذى سوف تقومو باكتشافه عند استخدم هذا البرنامج وهو على هذا الرابط*
> *http://z21.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=33007*
> *ارجو منكم الدعاء وانا مستعد لاى دعم ومسنادة متعلقة بهذا الفرع المهم الذى احبه واعمل به*


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, ولقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج من رابط موقع mihd الذي أرفقته
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

تستحق الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيك على هذه الموضوع


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
لكن نرجو منك رفع البرنامج مرة اخري لانة تم الغاؤة علي هذا الرابط


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورا هلبة هلبة.....


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه شكرا


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف فيه مشكلة عندي في التحميل


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lakdhar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذه المعلومات
موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## diver_410 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزاكم عنا وعن جميع المسلمين بالخير وشكرا على الجهد الرائع وننتظر المزيد 
وشكرا


----------



## طارق بويرق (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف مفيد جدا
شاكرين


----------



## عماد ماهر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة وهذا الرسم التوضيحى:75:


----------



## ابو اسراء (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رجاء*

أخي العزيز المعذرة انا اتيت متاخراًعلى هذا الموضوع و يبدو انه قد حذف ، هل لي ان أسألك ان تعيد تحميل البرنامج، و ادعو الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## eammoo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*ayamn assem*

tnxxxxxx:73:


----------



## miro85 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي مجهودك الكبير بس انا ليا رجاء كل البرامج مش بتشتغل
ممكن حضرتك تشوف ايه السبب


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يا جماعة يلى بتقولوا الورابط مش شغالة م/ أبو البراء حط الرابط اكتر من مرة منها روابط شغالة وهى موجودة فى الصفحة التانية من الموضوع بس للاسف البعض بيقرأ الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع فقط.

والرابط دة شغال

http://mihd.net/edpa1u 

م/ ابوالبراء هو الاحطة جزاة الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك أختنا المهندسة توتا على التنويه 
ومن أجل منع هذا الالتباس دمجت مشاركات الأخ أبو البراء الثلاث التي تحتوي الروابط مع الكراك في مشاركة واحدة


----------



## حسن باشا (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## واصل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا يا شباب


----------



## مستر عمر (29 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم هذى اول مره اشارك ومش عارف احمل البرنامج


----------



## شوووووووو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا بما علمتنا و ياريت تذودنا بكل ما يخص هذا المجال


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم شكرا لك على مشاركاتك الجميله 
اا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكيه في السنه الخامسه واقوم بمشروع تخرج عن منظومات الاطفائ الذاتيه 
اتمنى لو باستطاعتك ان تقدم لي مشروع او مشروعين تنفيذيين عن هذا الموضوع مع المخططات المعماريه والمخططات تصميم الشبكه كامله وذلك بهدف الاستناد عليها من اجل القيام بمشروع التخرج ... المطلوب مني هو ان اصمم شبكه اطفاء ذاتيه لاحد المخازن لادوات الصيانه .. ارجو المساعده منننك اخي الكريم


----------



## ماهر عطية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من ربي ان يكثر من امثالكم فكم تتعبون لتوصلو لنا المعلومة ولكن هل من شرح للبرنامج حتى نعرف كيفية استعماله


----------



## ماهر عطية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

والله البرنامج نزل معي من الرابط الاول لكن بدو صبر شوي واعادة طلب التنزيل حيث انني بالاخر حصلت عليه


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

.ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}اخي الكريم 
لقد عرفت من مشاهدتي للموضوعات التي كتبتها في المنتدى انك تقوم بمشروع عن انظمة الاطفاءالذاتي 
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكيه في السنه الخامسه واقوم بمشروع تخرج عن منظومات الاطفائ الذاتيه 
اتمنى لو باستطاعتك ان تقدم لي مشروع او مشروعين تنفيذيين عن هذا الموضوع مع المخططات المعماريه والمخططات تصميم الشبكه كامله وذلك بهدف الاستناد عليها من اجل القيام بمشروع التخرج ... المطلوب مني هو ان اصمم شبكه اطفاء ذاتيه لاحد المخازن لادوات الصيانه .. ارجو المساعده منننك اخي الكريم ,,, وارجو مراسلتني على هذاال***** 
شكرالك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

.ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}اخي الكريم 
لقد عرفت من مشاهدتي للموضوعات التي كتبتها في المنتدى انك تقوم بمشروع عن انظمة الاطفاءالذاتي 
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكيه في السنه الخامسه واقوم بمشروع تخرج عن منظومات الاطفائ الذاتيه 
اتمنى لو باستطاعتك ان تقدم لي مشروع او مشروعين تنفيذيين عن هذا الموضوع مع المخططات المعماريه والمخططات تصميم الشبكه كامله وذلك بهدف الاستناد عليها من اجل القيام بمشروع التخرج ... المطلوب مني هو ان اصمم شبكه اطفاء ذاتيه لاحد المخازن لادوات الصيانه .. ارجو المساعده منننك اخي الكريم ,,, وارجو مراسلتني على هذاال***** 
شكرالك اخي الكريم
راسلوني على ال***** على ******** the____dean*************


----------



## محمدخيرشيخاني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

.ExternalClass .EC_hmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.EC_hmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;}اخي الكريم 
لقد عرفت من مشاهدتي للموضوعات التي كتبتها في المنتدى انك تقوم بمشروع عن انظمة الاطفاءالذاتي 
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكيه في السنه الخامسه واقوم بمشروع تخرج عن منظومات الاطفائ الذاتيه 
اتمنى لو باستطاعتك ان تقدم لي مشروع او مشروعين تنفيذيين عن هذا الموضوع مع المخططات المعماريه والمخططات تصميم الشبكه كامله وذلك بهدف الاستناد عليها من اجل القيام بمشروع التخرج ... المطلوب مني هو ان اصمم شبكه اطفاء ذاتيه لاحد المخازن لادوات الصيانه .. ارجو المساعده منننك اخي الكريم ,,, وارجو مراسلتني على هذاال***** 
شكرالك اخي الكريم
ارجوالمراسله على العنوان اليريدي على the___dean على ******** htmail


----------



## aljahle (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## علي الحميد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

للرفع لمزيد من الاطلاع للأخوة...


----------



## ssnn (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك اله خير 
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأستشاري (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكر اهتمامكم
بالمناسبة انا إستشاري فى علوم الحريق من كندا 1982 و اعمل فى تصميم الأنظمة منذ أكثر من 32 سنه إلا أننى أوافقكم أن يكون تصميم أنظمة إطفاء الحريق أى الحسابات الهيدروليكية تكون عن طريق مهندسوا الميكانيكا فقـط (بشروط) منها ان يكون له خلفية جيدة عن هذا المجال و Nfpa و غير ذلك 
و يحدد عمل الحسابات من قبل أخواننا مهندسوا الميكانيك لأسباب لا يعلمها إلا المتخصصون ..
ربنا معاكم و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## العربى محمد المصرى (6 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزى الاستشارى من كندا سيادتكم توافق وتعارض وتوزع التخصصات طيب
اين مساهمتك المتوقعه مع الخبرة المذكورة ؟
تفضل شارك !!


----------



## فور سيزونز (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*أريد معلومات عن أحدث أنظمة المكافحة والإطفاء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بروكاته

كم يسعدني إنضمامي لهذا الملتقى الرائع ........

اخواني الأعزاء 
ارغب في معرفة أحدث أنظمة المكافحه والإطفاء على مستوى العالم حتى وإن لم ترخص أو تصل للوطن العربي .... فأنا أنتمي لمنشأءة عريقة ويرغب المسؤولون فيها من توفر أحدث الأنظمة ومعدات السلامه حتى وإن لم توجد في الوطن العربي يرغبون بإستقدامها من الخا رج ... لكي تكون الفكرة واضحه فمثلا إستعاضوا عن طفاية الحريق بكرة الإطفاء وهو منتج رائع وجديد ....
اتمنى من منهدسينا الإعزاء إخباري بكل منتج جديد في عالم الإطفاء ..........

كما اتمنى من إدارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته للجميع

شاكرا لكم تجاوبكم

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
اخوكم 
فور سيزون


----------



## فور سيزونز (10 ديسمبر 2008)

26 مشاهده من الأخوان الاعضاء الإ اني لم اجد رد واحد امل ممن لديه حتى ولو معلومه بأن لا يبخل بها علينا ..........

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر ونرجو المزيد إن شاء الله تعالى
ولكن ممكن انتعرف على الانظمة الغازات كيف تعمل مثل Fm200 , Naf, Inergin,co2 و غيرها من الغازات المعتمدة للإطفاء وكذلك يوجد محابس لا اعرف كيف تعمل وليه مكانه فى الدائرة Deluge


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

فور سيزونز قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بروكاته
> 
> كم يسعدني إنضمامي لهذا الملتقى الرائع ........
> 
> ...


 
اذا كنت تقصد بكره الاطفاء تلك الاسطوانه التي تنتهي بامبول زجاجي ينفجر في حاله الحريق 
رجاء التوضيح للافاده والاستفاده


----------



## mohandsyasser (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير و لكن احتاج المذيد من التفاصيل


----------



## محمودالحسيني (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز نشكرك على المجهود الكبير ونسأل الله أن يحعله في ميزان حسناتك وأن يزيدك من خيره وفضله وكرمه


----------



## عمرو السعدني (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## casaouis02 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## osama18001 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*كود Nfpa 11*

اشكركم على جهودكم الغنية والتي تعد فخر لكل عربي وارجو ان اجد رابطا لتحميل كود Nfpa 11 وهو الكود المطبق بالشرق الاوسط


----------



## osama18001 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رسالة خطأ بالموقع*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*على فكرة اريد ان انوه عن رسالة خطأ تظهر عند ارسال استفسار من الموقع الشخصي لكم مضمونها كالاتي*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Error:*[/FONT]​
If you are the owner of this form you need to make sure to paste the html for the form that we provided you with exactly as it is onto your website.​
ارجو المعذرة ولكن للاحاطة وعمل اللازم


----------



## doso (23 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks for u


----------



## أبوألين2 (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......................
أحتاج مساعدتكم أخواني في عمل بحث عن أنظمة مكافحة الحريق من حيث عملها ؛تصميمها انواعها المواد المستخدمه فيها طرق عملهاز اخواني ارجوكم في اسرع وقت وشكرا لكم .


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 يناير 2009)

ياييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ناس يا هوه نفسى الكود المصرى للحريق


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 يناير 2009)

*محتاجين الكود المصرى للحريق يا رب حد يكون عندها*

يا رب حد يكون عندهاو نعمل قسم حريق


----------



## mohamedgad (16 يناير 2009)

*طفايات الحريق*

هناك أنواع من طفايات الحريق،

وهي:

1- طفاية الماء.

2- طفاية ثاني أكسيد الكربون.

3- طفاية الرغوة.

4- طفاية الهالون.

5- طفاية البودرة.



أهم طفايتين هما: 

طفاية البودرة وطفاية ثاني أكسيد الكربون

بسبب كونهما مناسبتين لكافة أنواع الحرائق

ينبغي ألا يخلو أي بيت من واحدة منهم ،


----------



## aiman178 (20 يناير 2009)

ابو البراء2007 قال:


> 2- ما هى دنياميكية النار وكيف ينتشر اللهب
> كل ما يتعلق بدنياميكية النار وكيف ينتشر الحريق
> على هذا الرابط
> 
> اضغط للتحميل



الروابط لا تعمل فقد انتهت مدتها
برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## محمودالحسيني (21 يناير 2009)

الأخوة الزملاء أتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للجميع على ما تقدمونه من الأمور المفيدة لدنيانا وأخرتنا وأسأل الله أن يجزيكم كل خير ويزيدكم من فضله في الدنيا والأخرة وأخص بالذكر الأخ العزيز المشرف وكل من يقدم ما يفيد وحتى الثناء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2009)

نرجو من الأخ العزيز أبو البراء إعادة تحميل بعض الروابط المفقودة
لأهمية الموضوع


----------



## تمبيزة (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akram79 (28 يناير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## علاء1981 (28 يناير 2009)

لم استطع تحميل الملفات
ممكن اعرف الطريقة المناسبة
شكرررررررا


----------



## amr assem (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا واتاك تواب الدنيا وحسن ثواب الاخرة


----------



## HYB (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين يا جماعة الخير على المعلومات وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عمر999 (2 فبراير 2009)

حاجه علميه صحيحه ولكن اين المطبقين


----------



## حسام سيد حسين (3 فبراير 2009)

والله افادكم الله ودايما عاوزين المهندسين العرب افضل مهندسين بالتعاون


----------



## حسام سيد حسين (3 فبراير 2009)

لو سامحتم ممكن حد يفيدنى انا لو عارف ان العطل ب zone معين فكيف اجد العطل وكيف تتم عمليه الصيانه 
وهل الوضع الطبيع لل detector هو اعطاء ضوء ولا الضوء يظهر فى حاله الحريق وكيف اختبر detector
وشكرا


----------



## anas550 (4 فبراير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير يا بش مهندس ... 
أنا مهندس خريج جديد من جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية - وأعمل حاليا في هذا المجال
وأنا مستمتع فيه ... وأنا متأكد أنني سأستفيد كثيرا مما كتبت 
وشكرا
م.أنس منير


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (4 فبراير 2009)

الأخوه الزملاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا لكم على مشاركاتكم الفاعلة في هذا الموضوع و كما يمكنكم قراءة المزيد في هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء في الموقع الرسمي و المشاركة في المنتدى التابع للموقع

أخوكم

المهندس تامر القباعي

عمان - الأردن


----------



## نور قدري (4 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسيين (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم شكــــرا أخي الفــــــــــاضل على المعلومات القيمــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## نور قدري (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن عبدالمتعال (8 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء اريد برنامج لحساب انظمة مكافحة الحرائق بواسطة بكرات المياه من تحديد سعة الخزان الى حجم الطلمبة اريد فقط اعطاء البرنامج مساحة المبنى الكلية فقط وشكر جدا جدا


----------



## eng.wes (8 فبراير 2009)

عزيزي ابو البراء.....
الرجاء توضيح ماهو نوع البرنامج اللازم لبرنامج مكافحة الحريق مع العلم اني قمت بتحميله ولكن مع الاسف لم يتم تشغيلة وظهور نافذة توضح تدعيم البرنامج 


مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسن عبدالمتعال (8 فبراير 2009)

برنامج لحساب عدد الكواشف وعدد المرشات المائية مع حساب سعة الخزان وسعة الطلمبات


----------



## ولله الحمد (9 فبراير 2009)

مشرف اطفاء خبرة 7 سنوات بلقوات المسلحة ابحث عن عمل


----------



## sayed00 (10 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع و فكرة مفيدة من اخ مميز

ابدا و انا انشاء الله سوف ادعمك بكل معلوماتى فى الموضوع و طبعا اثناء الشرح ادعم الموضوع بالـ nfpa المناسب للنظام و ايضا الفورمات و الجاول اللازمة لذلك

فاتبدأ و ليكن بطفايات الحريق


----------



## حمدطيب (10 فبراير 2009)

*maintenance tech &safety*

realy very nice subjet i have some information i wil try to sent but please i want some one help me to how download 
please sent to my special email


----------



## Mohammed Al Shaer (11 فبراير 2009)

شكر"ا يا كبير , الله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## ابوعمارالمصرى (11 فبراير 2009)

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ونفع الله بك_


----------



## sayedali90 (12 فبراير 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برجاء العلم انه يجب ان نستفيد جميعا بما لدينا من معلومات ومحاولة بثها عن طريق الملتقى


----------



## ابومريم ابراهيم (13 فبراير 2009)

نفع الله بك المسلمين وتقبل عملك فى العليين


----------



## ابوعمر الصافي (14 فبراير 2009)

اللهم علمه ما ينفعه وانفعه بما علمته
اخي الفاضل لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sameh abd elhalim (15 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الفاضل / قلب شجاع من الأردن يارب تكون أنتهيت من أعداد البرنامج و أرجوا إرفاق طريقة العمل 
مع وافر التحية ،


----------



## sameh abd elhalim (15 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الفاضل إسلام الكود المصري للحريق هو نسخة من NFPA عموما انا عندي نسخة fire alarm بس مش عارف أحملها أزاي لو ممكن حد يقولي الطريقة لكي تعم الأستفادة


----------



## sameh abd elhalim (15 فبراير 2009)

أخي الفاضل ابو الين 2/ بخصوص البحث يوجد في انظمة مكافحة الحريق نوعان النوع الأول fire fighting system و النوع الثاني fire alarm sysetm 
و ينقسم النوع الأول من حيث درجة الخطورة و طرق المكافحة و المادة المستخدمة و أيضا المكان المراد حمايته فهناك نظام مكافحة co2 .fm200,halon dray powder , sprinkler system
و النوع الثاني fire alarm system \ينقسم من حيث النوع الى أستشعار حراري او دخان او اشعاعي و إنذار صوتي أو بالمراقبة المرئية أو بالتحكم في وسائل المرور ( الأبواب )
هذه نبذة مختصرة أسأل الله ان تعينك على ترتيب أفكارك


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (16 فبراير 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> إخوانى وزملائى,
> تحديد المخاطر ليس مجرد متابعة طفايات حريق,ولكن هو هو فن تحديد جميع المخاطر المتوقعة كلها وأسلوب التعامل معها بأبسط وأقل التكاليف.
> ومن هذه المخاطر :
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،،
اخي العزيز ... أنا سعيد بمشاركتك ولكني أعتقد أن مشاركتك ستكون أفضل على هذا الموضوع 
ربما هناك خطأ ما 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=74954

تحياتي لك صديقي ،،،


----------



## sayed00 (16 فبراير 2009)

اخى محمد لاشين

كل ما تقولة مظبوط ولا غبار علية و لكن هل نهمل طفاية الحريق

من نتاج عملية تقييم المخاطر ان تكون هناك تحكم فى هذه المخاطر بوسائل حددها الاستاندر و من هذه الوسائل هى الوسائل الهندسية و صيانة طفاية الخريق اعتبرها من هذه الوسائل

لذلك انصحك بتكملة عملية تقييم المخاطر فى موضوع مفتوح او افتح موضوع لها و اتمنى لك التوفيق

ربنا يزدنا علما و نزكى بة


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 فبراير 2009)

عزيزى م/ سيد
أنا لاأقصد إهمال الطفاية ولكن حصر مفهوم تحديد المخاطر فى حدود حرائق فقط ليس صحيحا,
وهذا هو ما أريد توضيحه فقط,دعنا نوسع مفهوم المخاطر ليشمل كل ما حدث وما يمكن أن يحدث بسبب.......
وتحياتى


----------



## بشار رائد (16 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (16 فبراير 2009)

*تعقيب*

أخواني الأعزاء .... تحية طيبة ،،،

أريد التعقيب على أمر مهم وهو أني لم أكن أقصد من طرح الموضوع مناقشة " تحديد المخاطر " رغم أنه مهم جدا ً وهو أهم من موضوعي الذي طرحته - أعترف بذلك - وإنما كان قصدي التطرق إلى أمر مهم آخر أعتقد جازما ً أنه أحد الأشياء المهمة التي يراعيها ويأخذ بها موضوع " تحديد المخاطر " ألا وهو ( صيانة وفحص ومتابعة معدات وأدوات وأجهزة الإطفاء والصحة والسلامة المهنية ) .

أخواني الأعزاء sayed00 و mohamed lashin ربما أكون أقل منكما خبرة ومعرفة ودراية ولذلك أنا أطمح إلى سماع رأيكما الذي أقدره كثيرا ً حول عنوان الموضوع الرئيسي الذي طرحته ، ليس انتقاصا من تعقيب أو موضوع أخي mohamed lashin ولكن حصرا ً للنقاش وتبادل المعلومات حول موضوعي الأصلي .

أستاذي العزيز sayed00 تعقيبك الأخير والمعلومات التي طرحتها فيه رائعة جدا ً وقد استفدت منها كثيرا ً أشكرك كثيرا ً عليها وأنتظر منك المزيد حتى أتعلم منك شاكر لك مبادرتك الكريمة وسيكون لنا تواصل إن شاء الله .

تحياتي للجميع ،،،


----------



## صابرالبرنس (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على المجهود المبذول


----------



## mimn (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مهندس تامر معونتك لنا جميعا
ارجو المساعده ببرنامج يساعد على تصميم انظمة انذار الحريق 
من حيث توزيع الحساسات وكمياتها
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 فبراير 2009)

يبقى إنت أكيد فى مصر


----------



## خالد يسرى (19 فبراير 2009)

يا اخى ممكن تجيب الكود المصرى للحريق من مركز بحوث الاسكان و البناء شارع التحرير و على فكرة هو اربعة اجزاء.


----------



## sayed00 (20 فبراير 2009)

اخى هو عندى بس كبير و صعب رفعه

بشوف لة طريقة انشاء الله


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جيد ويحتاج الى ترتيب وتناوله بشكل تسلسلي على كل مجهود تشكر عليه ولا تتوقف


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (21 فبراير 2009)

سأرفق لكم المزيد من المعلومات حول الموضوع لاحقا ً إن شاء الله


----------



## almasry (21 فبراير 2009)

:19: ياريت حد يكون عنده كود الحريق المصري ويحمله يبقى عمل فينا أحلى واجب :19:


----------



## hoda_82 (24 فبراير 2009)

*fire alarm*

اريد معلومات عن انظمه الحريق وكيف اوصلها ببعض وكيف اوزعها في التصميم وكيف احسب الحمل بتعها


----------



## GoldMiner (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي
لقد كانت استفادتي عظيمة من موضوعك 
لك جزيل الشكر والاحترام
امل ان ارى مزيدا من ابداعاتك..............
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## tigerman2008 (26 فبراير 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*



قلب شجاع من الأردن قال:


> الى كل الأخوة الأعزاء :
> 
> كلي غبطة لما أراه من تنزيل للملفات التي قمت برفعها هنا كونها تفيدكم .... و لكن ماذا عن التغذية الراجعة ؟؟؟ يهمني رأيكم فيما أقدم هنا لتعم الفائدة و تبادل الخبرات و الله من وراء القصد
> 
> ...


 :20:
كلمات الشكر والتقدير أقل ان تعبر على مجهودكم الممنوح لأعضاء المنتدي الكرام
Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tigerman2008 (26 فبراير 2009)

*Nfpa 850*



احمدمجيد قال:


> اخى الفاضل قلب شجاع من الاردن ملف ال npfa 850 لايعمل الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار علما اني بحاجة ماسة لهذا الكود


 
أخي الزميل
اضف أمتداد للملف بعد تنزيلة .rar ثم فك ضغطة ستجدة ملف ورد
أي بدل الأسم
NFPA 850 Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Electric 
Generating Plants and High Voltage Di
يكون
NFPA 850 Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Electric Generating Plants and High Voltage Di.rar
:81:


----------



## rady (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود


----------



## GoldMiner (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
نورتنا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## abeer mah (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهاحب ان اشكركم علي مجهوداتكم الرائعة و كم اتمني لكم التوفيقارجو منكم مساعدتي في ايجاد كل ما هو مفيد في تصميم انظمة مكافحة الحريق


----------



## mohamed lashin (1 مارس 2009)

لك الشكر يا عزيزى وأرجو أن تستكمل موضوعك


----------



## ahmad har (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ابو البراء 
الموضوع اكثر من هام فهذا المجال جديد علي واحب ان اتقنه


----------



## ahmad har (2 مارس 2009)

على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم  وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (2 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك عنا ألف خير


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 مارس 2009)

ارجوا تبسيط عرض الروابط وللجميع جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيكى اخى فى الله انا مشرف اطفاء وانقاذ وتدخل سريع بالقوات المسلحة المصرية سابقاواحتاج مزيد من العلم للعمل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wesam ali (6 مارس 2009)

الموضوع شيق ومشكورين


----------



## hte1994 (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي consultant
هذا صحيح ولكن هناك نوعان من ال sprinkler نوع يعمل كما تفضلت بدون اشارة من اللوحه الرئيسيه وهو مزود برأس زجاجي ( صاعق) ينفجر بمجرد ارتفاع الحراره الى حد معين 
اما الاخر فهو open وم تصل باللوحه الرئيسه كما ذكرت


----------



## 12379 (12 مارس 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*10*] 12379 
عضو







 








*اخواني انا بحاجة لهذا الكتاب ارجو اعادة تحميل مرة اخري 
وشكرا وخاصة Nfpa 58 , والخاص بالغارات البترولية ( البوتاجاز )
بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## almasry (18 مارس 2009)

:19: كود الحريق المصري :19:
أخي العزيز سيد ياريت تحط الملف على موقع زي الرابيدشير لأني مش عارف أدخل الموقع:83:​


----------



## sayed00 (18 مارس 2009)

almasry قال:


> :19: كود الحريق المصري :19:
> 
> 
> أخي العزيز سيد ياريت تحط الملف على موقع زي الرابيدشير لأني مش عارف أدخل الموقع:83:​


 

الناس نتشتكى من الربيد شير ... حاضر انشاء الله

نشوفك هناك


----------



## almasry (18 مارس 2009)

:19: كود الحرق المصري :19:​بصراحة يا استاذ سيد مش عارف أدخل الموقع كل ما أدخل يقول( لا تتوفر بعد على رصيد؟ ) 
أرجو المساعدة :55:​


----------



## أبو تسنيم محمد (20 مارس 2009)

أين هو رابط كتاب الشامل


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 مارس 2009)

اين انت يا استاذ سيد


----------



## sayed00 (21 مارس 2009)

اسلام عمار قال:


> اين انت يا استاذ سيد


 

نعمين استاذنا اسلام .. انا موجود


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 مارس 2009)

ضبطنا فى الfire محتاجين حجات كتير انا م مكتب فنى وجاء لى غاز فى مواصفة اسمه nafs 125 ولا اعرف عنها حاجة ممكن مساعدة


----------



## sayed00 (21 مارس 2009)

اسلام عمار قال:


> ضبطنا فى الfire محتاجين حجات كتير انا م مكتب فنى وجاء لى غاز فى مواصفة اسمه nafs 125 ولا اعرف عنها حاجة ممكن مساعدة


 
مش واضح سؤالك اسلام

ممكن توضح اكثر


----------



## علي 2009 (22 مارس 2009)

*أنظمة الأطفاء على خزانات الوقود(أرجو الإفادة)*

سؤالي أيها الزملاء عن نظام الغمر وهل ممكن إختبار النظام يدويا على الخزان الممتلئ بالوقود وغمره بالرغوة ومن ثم ماهي كيفية تفريغها دون أي ضرر بالخزان ومحتواه؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس تامر على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا جدا


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع اخي الفاضل


----------



## ndmiraq (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود
موضوع قمة


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

الموضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك
انا فى حياتى مشفتش موضوع بالتكامل المتكامل زى كده
فتح الله عليك يا اخى و الله


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> بعد اذن م سيد سلام
> تم اعادة رفع الملف
> http://www.scribd.com/share/upload/10224176/17u9w87ihrya5rhc4cs0
> شكرا


شكرا يا باشمهندس بس بيطلب يوسر نام و باس ورد


----------



## almasry (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز إضافة جيدة مجهود كبير . ننتظر المزيد


----------



## almasry (23 مارس 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع ومجهود كبير جدا وإضافة كبيرة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 مارس 2009)

اخي الفاضل
الusar name &password المطلوبة ليست خاصة بالملف 
لكن الموقع يطلب منك التسجيل به اولا ثم ادخال بيانات التسجيل وبعدها حمل كما تريد
شكرا


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> الusar name &password المطلوبة ليست خاصة بالملف
> لكن الموقع يطلب منك التسجيل به اولا ثم ادخال بيانات التسجيل وبعدها حمل كما تريد
> شكرا


 انا عملت كده فعلا بس مش عاوز يعمل داون لود و مش عارف ايه المشكله
لو فيها قله زوق ممكن ترفعه لنا على www.ifile.it


----------



## fire fighter (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور وربي يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## fire fighter (23 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## علي الحميد (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الاضافة الرائعة التي كنا ننتظرها


----------



## sayed00 (23 مارس 2009)

اخى على حسب معلوماتى وهذا ما كنت اعملة 

هناك ثلاث انظمة على الخزان
1 نظام الحماية حو الخزان و هذا يتم اختبارة و يمكنك عمل تفريغ فعلى 
2 نظام تبريد الخزان و هذا ايضا يمكنك عما اختبار فعلى
3. نظام الحماية الداخلى (طبعا لا يحبز عمل تفريغ للنظام على الديزيل) لا كن يجرى الاختبار اثناء صيانة الخزان و هو فارغ

بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي أبو البراء على المجهود الطيب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedgad (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد يسرى (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الففف خير و نفع بك الامة


----------



## محمد حسيين (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
Samiabawi النجم الساطع 2007 
لكم مني جزيل الشكر على الملفات القيمة جدا والثمينة بالنسبة لي وجزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (25 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي انتظارالدورة التعليمية
ونوعدك بالتفاعل


----------



## almasry (25 مارس 2009)

:19: مجرد رأي :19:
​موضوع هام وخطير ولا يلتفت إليه الكثير من المتخصصين في مجال الأمن و السلامة .واغفاله يؤدي إلى الكثير من الكوارث فمثلاً لو حدث حريق صغير جداً في مخزن و كانت مهمات مكافحة الحريق لاتعمل بكفاءة او تالفة . ما هي النتيجة المتوقعة في هذه الحالة ؟ أكيد كارثة بكل المقاييس . وياريت نفتكر حادثة . قطار الصعيد . مجلس الشورى . وغيرها من الحوادث التي غابت عنها أجهزة إطفاء الحريق الملائمة .:85:


----------



## علي 2009 (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا سيدي على إفادتك ومرورك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو البراء
أنتم أساس هذا المنتدى بمشاركاتكم يكبر وينمو
وأنت من المميزين الذين تتحفنا دوماً بكل جديد ولا تبخل علينا رغم وجود موقع خاص بك
وننتظر بكل شوق وشكر كبير دورتك التعليمية
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## almasry (26 مارس 2009)

الله ينور عليك اخي الكريم أبو البراءة . ياريت تشرح نظام الشبوره المائية ولو في صور او فيديو تكون عملت معانا أحلى واجب


----------



## السيد نور الدين (27 مارس 2009)

اشكرك ايها الزميل الفاضل ودعوه الي جميع الزملاء المهتمين بمكافحة الحرائق 
- مما تتكون مادة fm 200
- واي الحرائق تقوم بمكافحتها 
- وهل يوجد منها طفايات نقالي 
هذه دعوه للاجابه من جميع الزملاء 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 مارس 2009)

ملف ممتاز أخي سفيان
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 مارس 2009)

ملف آخر مميز
بارك الله فيك
دمجت الملفين في موضوع واحد لسهولة البحث من قبل الأخوة
يرجى منك وضع بقية المواضيع المتعلقة بالحريق في هذا الموضوع ليصبح موضوع متكامل
مع تقديري لجهودك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 مارس 2009)

رائع بالعفل و امتعتنا كثيراو في انتظار الدورة ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 مارس 2009)

لو في الكود المصري لمكافحة الحريق ياريت نرفعه علي الموقع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مارس 2009)

*حرائق تدمر منازل ومتاجر في 3 مناطق بالقاهرة*

* كوخاً و120 متجراً و7 منازل*

*حرائق تدمر منازل ومتاجر في 3 مناطق بالقاهرة وإصابة 16 باختناق*

























أصابات بالإختناق وحروق طفيفة خلال محاولات إخماد النار



القاهرة - رويترز
أكدت مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان أن سلسلة من الحرائق دمرت اليوم الإثنين 30-3-2009 عدداً من المتاجر والمنازل في 3 مناطق بالقاهرة، وأن 16 شخصاً على الأقل أصيبوا باختناقات وحروق.

وقالت المصادر إن النار التهمت 150 كوخاً و120 متجراً للأخشاب و7 منازل في منطقة الشرابية القريبة من وسط القاهرة الى الشمال.

وأضافت أن 13 من الأهالي أصيبوا باختناقات وحروق طفيفة خلال محاولاتهم إخماد النار واستخلاص أمتعة لهم من بين ألسنة اللهب.

وذكر الشهود أن النار ظلت مشتعلة لمدة 6 ساعات الى أن تمكّن رجال الإطفاء والأهالي من إخمادها.





النار التهمت 150 كوخا و120 متجرا و7 منازل بالشرابية












وأوضحت المصادر أن النار التهمت في الساعات الأولى من الصباح 20 كشكاً خشبياً في منطقة السيدة عائشة القريبة من وسط القاهرة الى الجنوب.

وتستخدم الأكشاك في تخزين سلع مستعملة تباع في سوق تعقد في المنطقة يوم الجمعة من كل أسبوع.

وأخمد رجال الإطفاء نحو الساعة الواحدة من صباح اليوم حريقاً شبّ مساء أمس الاحد في متجر كبير في ضاحية حلوان بجنوب القاهرة، والتهمت النيران المتجر المكون من 3 طوابق في مبنى مكون من 5 طوابق كما التهمت الطابقين الآخرين.

وأفاد مصدر أمني بأن 3 من رجال الإطفاء أصيبوا باختناقات خلال إخماد الحريق.

وتعزى الحرائق في مصر لأول وهلة إلى الماس الكهربائي، لكن خبراء المعمل الجنائي يحددون لاحقاً أسباب كل حريق وفق الادلة التي يمكن ان تتوافر في مخلفاته.

وهناك حرائق تبقى أسبابها مجهولة أو تنسب لفاعل مجهول أو فاعلين مجهولين.

ومنذ العام الماضي صارت حلوان محافظة جديدة وضمت أجزاء من جنوب وجنوب شرق القاهرة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مارس 2009)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
الاهمال سبب كل المصائب


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والى الامام دائما


----------



## متميز100 (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي ه\ه الجهود القيمة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (3 أبريل 2009)

لماذا تفشل قوات الإطفاء دائماً في السيطرة علي الحرائق؟  
  
  
 
تزايدت في الفترة الأخيرة الحرائق في أماكن متفرقة من مصر ولم تعد تقتصر علي الأماكن المهمة فقط أو الأثرية ولكن امتدت لتصل إلي كل مكان حتي «عشش الغلابة» في سوق الجمعة والشرابية، ووضح للجميع مدي فشل وتقصير الأجهزة الأمنية في تحقيق دورها الرئيسي وهو الوقاية من حدوث مثل هذه الكوارث، وتحركها بعد حدوثها يثبت القصور في تطوير أجهزة الحماية المدنية ووسائل التأمين في الأماكن الحيوية وغيرها.
​ 
فسلسلة محال التوحيد والنور التي اندلع الحريق الهائل في فرعها بحلوان منذ يومين اعتادت علي أن تكون فروعها في مناطق متميزة حتي لو كانت داخل منطقة شعبية لكنها لابد أن تكون مؤمنة بدرجة عالية وذلك للتقليل من نسبة حدوث حرائق تتسبب في خسائر مادية فادحة كما حدث في الأيام الماضية، حيث نشب الحريق في فرع حلوان ولم تستطع أجهزة الدفاع المدني السيطرة علي الحريق الذي استمر أكثر من 7 ساعات التهمت فيها النيران محتويات المبني المكون من 5 طوابق بالكامل وقدرت الخسائر المادية بحوالي 20 مليون جنيه.

ويبدو أن هذا العدد الكبير من الحرائق في أيام معدودة، يؤكد أن بعضها حدث نتيجة أياد خفية لم تستطع الداخلية تحديدها ولكنها تكتفي بإرسال مجنديها من رجال الإطفاء إلي مستشفيات الشرطة، وأمس الأول الثلاثاء لم يخل من الحرائق التي أصبحت عادية في زمن داخلية «العادلي»، حيث التهمت النيران مصنعًا بالجبل الأخضر خاصًا بصناعة «التندات» بعد حريق استمر أكثر من 4 ساعات متواصلة، لتثبت المعاينة المبدئية المعتادة أن السبب «ماس كهربائي» وفي ذات اليوم اندلع حريق هائل بأحد المباني التابعة لجامعة القاهرة بمنطقة الشيخ زايد بمحافظة 6 أكتوبر والتهمت النيران خلاله كمية كبيرة من الأخشاب في الطابق الثالث بالمبني الذي لم يكتمل إنشاؤه بعد.

وذكرت مصادر مطلعة أن مجلس الوزراء بصدد استدعاء عبدالعظيم وزير - محافظ القاهرة - لاستجوابه حول كمية الحرائق التي حدثت مؤخرًا التي أزعجت العديد من القيادات لاسيما المواطنين المتضررين من احتراق منازلهم، وأكد المصدر أن المجلس طلب من المحافظ إعداد تقارير شاملة حول أسباب هذه الحرائق ومجموع الخسائر الناتجة عنها. في حين علمت «الدستور» أن المحافظ أصدر تعليماته بسرعة إعداد وتجهيز الوحدات السكنية البديلة لسكان عزبة بلال بالشرابية

يذكر أن عدد الحرائق في مصر يتزايد سنويًا، حيث قفز الرقم إلي 35 ألف حريق خلال الخمس سنوات الماضية فقط، وذكرت إحصاءات المنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية أن الخسائر وصلت إلي 400 مليون جنيه، وعدد الضحايا زاد علي 600 شخص حسب آخر الإحصائيات وتنوعت الحرائق بين مصانع ومنازل ومبان أثرية وتاريخية وظل المسئولون في هذه الفترة يتفننون في إبداء أسباب واهية لحدوث الحرائق أبرزها شماعة «الماس الكهربائي».

وفي تعليقه علي حدوث هذه الحرائق بصورة متكررة أكد العميد عمر عفيفي - خبير الدفاع المدني - أن السبب في انتشار هذه الظاهرة انشغال القيادة الأمنية في تطوير وتحديث أساليب قمع المواطنين في المظاهرات والاعتصامات والابتعاد عن محاولات التوصل للأساليب العلمية والتكنولوجية في عمليات التأمين الوقائي للمباني والمصانع والأماكن الحيوية وإغفالها أيضًا تطوير أجهزة الإطفاء واستخدام الأساليب الحديثة 

وقال العميد محمود قطري: أن حدوث هذه الحرائق بصورة كبيرة ومخيفة يشير إلي حالة الفساد التي تعيشها مصر في العصر الحالي لأن الحرائق لم تعد تقتصر علي شهر الجرد في المؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة ولكن أصبحت في كل وقت وكل مكان.

من ناحية أخري يشهد مجلس الشعب استمرار حالة الغضب والغليان من قبل النواب في ضوء استمرار وتكرار حرائق القاهرة.. حيث طالب النواب بضرورة عزل الدكتور عبدالعظيم وزير ـ محافظ القاهرة ـ والمستشار عدلي حسين ـ محافظ القليوبية ـ والدكتور حازم القويضي ـ محافظ حلوان ـ من مواقعهم فوراً وإحالتهم للمحاكمة بعد تقاعسهم عن حماية المواطنين والإهمال الشديد في العديد من المناطق التابعة لهم.​


----------



## علي 2009 (3 أبريل 2009)

الأخ نور الدين اللي أعرفه إن fm200 هي بديلة لغاز الهالون المحضور دوليا وتستخدم غالبا في غرف التحكم


----------



## فيصل70 (5 أبريل 2009)

*اتظمة انذار الحريق*

الاخوه الاحبه
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انني ابحث عن معلومات عن طرق توصيل انظمة الانذار وشروط تركيب الكواشف وملحقات انظمة الانذار من اجراس وكاميرات المراقبه cctv
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمرر (6 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور أخي الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## h3mw (7 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك لطالما كنت أبحث عن هذا الكتاب ... جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## هانى موسى (10 أبريل 2009)

*NFPA soft ware*

كل عام و انتم بخير:75:


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (11 أبريل 2009)

Thanks so much my friend


----------



## القنطوري (11 أبريل 2009)

*شبكات المياه*

بحت لشبكات امداد المياه


----------



## AMEER2006 (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعتقد والله اعلم اخي القنطوري هذا البحث بعد ان تدرجه يجب وضعه في قسم الهندسة البيئية.

يعطيك العافية أين البحث؟


----------



## medhat56 (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات والملفات 
بارك اللة لك


----------



## moh_r_b (12 أبريل 2009)

*كيف يتم ضم خرطوش المياه مع الرشاشات في التصميم*

السلام عليكم 
في المشروع الذي اعمل به حاليا يوجد عدد 2 صناديق خرطوش المياه موصله مع مواسير الرشاشات والان حدث بعض التغيرات في المسارات المصممة ويجب على ان اعيد التخيطط لها لكي تعتمد 
السؤال ؟
من nfpa كل عدد من الرشاشات لها قطر معين ولاكن السؤال اذا كان بعد الخط الذي ياتي من riser الى الدور 3 بوصه وانا عندي برنش به عدد 3 رشاشات ثم برنش به صندوق خرطوش المياه ثم برنش به 13 رشاش مياه ثم برنش موصل ب 3 رشاشات مع الصندوق خرطوش المياه ثم برنشات للرشاشات 


كم اعتبر صندوق المياه من الرشاشات 7 او 9 

او هنا طريق اخرى لحسابها عندما تدمج مع الرشاشات 



افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## haddad1212 (15 أبريل 2009)

*مطلوب معدات صيانة إسطوانات الإطفاء*

الأخوة : أخصائى السلامة
السلام عليكم 

أ نا أخصائى سلامة من ليبيا وأعمل رئيس قسم hses بإحد شركات النقل وأخطط لإنشاء مركز صيانة لمعدات الإطفاء إلا أن أسعار المعدات من الشركات العالمية عالية , ولكن فى أحد زياراتى لمصر لاحظت أنهم لا يسخدمون المعدات مثل جهاز شحن البودرة وكدلك جهاز شحن ثانى أكسيد الكربون .

وسؤالى هو ماهى التفنية المستخدمة للشحن ؟

كما أنى أبحت عن مصدر هذه المعدات وخاصة جهاز شحن الخرطوشة المستخمة فى إسطونات الإطفاء بمختلف أحجامها ومصادرها .
وأتمنى أن تكون بأسعار مناسبة 

أفيدونى أفادكم اللة وجزاكم اللة عنى خيرا


----------



## شلدون (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى ابو البراء


----------



## م/وفاء (16 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر علي هده المشاركه 
لكن ممكن انزالها علي موقع اخر مثل mihd.net


----------



## A.MEGUD (18 أبريل 2009)

الله اكبر مشاء الله شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الدكرونى (19 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز 
بعد تحياتى 
ارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص يرجى التواصل


----------



## na3nasha (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
انا حسام من مصر وانا عندى شركة اطفاء حريق وامن صناعى من 19 سنه فهل ممكن ان نتعاون فى هذا المجال ؟
20104207593
040 3339823


[email protected]


----------



## الطموني (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي على هذه الجهود الجبارة


----------



## ايمن محمد ايزو (24 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة انا اسمى ايمن محمد اعمل فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية بالاسكندرية اود ان اشكر المنتدى على المجهود الرائع الذى يعود بالفائدة لكل العاملين فى مجال السلامة وابعث بشكر مخصوص للمهندس / غسان مشرف المنتدى وجزاكم الله كل خير وفى النهاية اريد معرفة اماكن بالاسكندرية تعطى النيبوش وهل الدراسة (الشرح) تكون باللغة العربية ام الانجليزية


----------



## جمال سعدالله (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق والمعلومات المفيدة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع بك الإسلام وجعلكم نفعا للمسلمين


----------



## الديب ن (28 أبريل 2009)

هل بالامكان اضافة شرح مبسط عن كيفية تشغيل البرنامج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ENGAMEENOTHMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي قلب شجاع من الاردن واتمنى عليك ان تزودني بالرموز المتعلقه بالمعدات المستخدمه في انظمة الحريق اي رمز المتحسس ورمز اللوحه ورمز الجرس وان امكن بعدة كودات ان امكن وبارك الله بك ان استطعت او لم تستطع


----------



## khateeb45 (30 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير
بس انا الحقيقة بعد ما خلصت التنزيل وعملت اكستراكت وما تنصب الكود؟؟
اذا في طريقة للعمل يا ريت تزودونا فيها
ارجو الرد السريع لانو بصراحة كتير محتاج الكود


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (30 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمة


----------



## احمدحجاج محمدمحمد (30 أبريل 2009)

اريد عمل نظام اطفاء الى بغاز fm200 لصالة حاسب الى 13*13متر*3م ارتفاع ماهى كمية الغاز المطلوبة وماهى عدد الاسطوانات وكيف يتم احتساب ذلك وما هو عدد الرشاشات المناسب وكيف يتم التحكم فى التشغيل عن طريق جهاز كمبيوتر بغرفة التحكم 
ارجو الرد بسرعة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## medhat56 (30 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير
مشكورررررررررررررر
*


----------



## medhat56 (2 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز الملف غير موجود
ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى
مع الشكر

*ما هى دنياميكية النار وكيف ينتشر اللهب*
*كل ما يتعلق **بدنياميكية النار وكيف ينتشر الحريق *
*على هذا الرابط (هذا الملف غير موجود)*


file not valid
try again


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 مايو 2009)

تسلم وماقصرت على المعلومه ويعطيك الف عافيه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معتز الملاحي (5 مايو 2009)

أرجو الإفادة عن السلامة في المستشفيات


----------



## bekkouche mohammed (5 مايو 2009)

very good informations thank a lot


----------



## محمد يس (5 مايو 2009)

*مشكورين*

جزاكم الله خير علي هذه الماضيع المهمه التي يندر فيها المراجع والخبرات


----------



## العربى تلكوم (12 مايو 2009)

الغالى/م. غسان

السلام عليكم
نعم اوافق سيادتكم على ذلك . الله الموفق

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rframzy (12 مايو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء افادتى عن شروط وكيفية تامين المناطق العقيمه فى مصاتع الادويه من الحريق ولكم الدعاء بالمغفره


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . ولكن أود ان أسال أين هو البرنامج . وشكرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (13 مايو 2009)

مشكورين الشباب كلهم حياكم


----------



## محمد كســاب (13 مايو 2009)

م /غسان
سيدى الفاضل /الحريق وهندسة الاطفاء لا يحتاج الى موضوع بل يحتاج الى مجلدات
وبارك الله فيكم وكلل مسعاكم بالنجاح والسداد


----------



## الديب ن (13 مايو 2009)

:1:الله يعطيك العافية :1:
:28::28::28:​


----------



## حسن عبدالمتعال (14 مايو 2009)

انا اريد برنامج حسابات هيرولوكية لحساب كمية المياه والبدرة والغاز للمتر المربع


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (14 مايو 2009)

جزى الله كل من تدخل في هذا الموضوع خير الجزااء 
أنا عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ، زادكم الله علما و توفيقا فقد أثلجت صدري بهذا الجهد الرائع و قد كنت أعد لكتاب فى مجال مكافحة الحريق فهو مجال لا أعلم أن أحدا قد قدم للعربية فيه كتابا غير كتاب موسوعة الحريق صادر عن دار قابس الاردنية و رغم أن الكتاب دسم الا أنه بحاجة لاعادة تنسيق و طباعة بحجم ايه 4 حتي تتفسر المخططات و الاشكال التوضبحية 

ألذي أتمني أن أراه بين يدي جميع الزملاء هو الكود 
: Nfpa 13 

تمنياتي لكم كل الخير


----------



## جمال سعدالله (17 مايو 2009)

أشكركم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ولو أمكن توفير موضوع عن الضوضاء المهنية power point ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## sayed00 (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى سفيان

بسيطة و ممتازة

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور على العرض الرائع


----------



## تمبيزة (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasona8040 (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى جزاك الله خير وشكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## asd_84 (21 مايو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك ايه الجمال ده شغل رائع والله
جزاك الله خيرا اخينا ابو البراء 
وجزى كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع خير الجزاء


وانا اؤيد جدا جدا جدا ان يكون هناك فرع متخصص في علم مكافحة الحريق على هذا المنتدى الطيب

واكرر الطلب بعمل هذا الفرع

والله ولي التوفيق...


----------



## حسن عبدالمتعال (21 مايو 2009)

استغفر الله العظيم انا عايز حاجة محددة برنامج لحسابات هيدرولوكية ما تطلعوا لى من الموضوع ياعالم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (21 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (21 مايو 2009)

ابو البراء2007 قال:


> *بعون الله وفضله اتقدم الى كل من يهمه امر تصميم انظمة الحريق بمجهود قليل وهوعبارة عن برنامج صغير الحجم ولكنه يقوم بكل حسابات التصميم الخاصة بنظام رشاشات المياه التلقائية وليس ذلك فحسب بل يقوم بعمل مواصفة كاملة وتقرير عن المشروع وكافة البيانات الخاصة بالنظام وعمل المذيد الذى سوف تقومو باكتشافه عند استخدم هذا البرنامج وهو على هذا الرابط*
> *http://z21.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=33007*
> *ارجو منكم الدعاء وانا مستعد لاى دعم ومسنادة متعلقة بهذا الفرع المهم الذى احبه واعمل به*
> 
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو البراء


----------



## bo salem (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بارك الله فيكم واجزل لكم المثوبه على هذا المنتدى الرائع والى الامام انشاءالله هخوكم ابو سالم مهندس صناعى وادير مصانع فى جده لكم كامل التقدير والشكر


----------



## alhares99 (27 مايو 2009)

مادة رائعة مشكور جداً


----------



## husscorps (31 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## نور محمد علي (1 يونيو 2009)

tariqfarrah قال:


> أخي العزيز القلب الشجاع انا وضعت البرنامج زي ما قلتلي
> 
> انا كان قصدي بالتعليم انك تضع على الموقع مثال وتشرحو خطوه خطوه مع صور ان امكن
> او تدلنا على موقع او طريقة لكي نتعلم على استخدام البرنامج
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ارجو منك تعليمي كيفية التصيمي والحسابات اليدوية بالتفصيل وان ترفق معها مشروع وتشرح لي كيفية التصميم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (6 يونيو 2009)

*الى المهندس تامر القباعى خاصه والاخوان ذو الخبره عامه*

اسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير واشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع سؤالى هل توجد اكاديميه او جامعه تدرس تخصص هندسة اطفاء فى الاردن وهل معترف فيها ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Safety Supervisor (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواضيع الأكثر من رائعه
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## yasoooo2005 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا غاى هذا المجهود


----------



## HMZ8888 (15 يونيو 2009)

كلمة الشكر قليلة

انه كنز من المعلومات


----------



## dobelhadj (16 يونيو 2009)

والله مجهود عظيم لا اجد الا الشكر و ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yasoooo2005 (17 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز البرنامج غير موجود او تم رفعه نرجو اعادة وضعه مره ثانيه


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أيها الإخوة الأعزاء أريد المساعدة في معرفة كود الدفاع المدني الأردني الخاص بمكافحة الحريق ( المرشات المائية )


----------



## خدادا (23 يونيو 2009)

هل من الاستطاعة توفير كود nfpa لاني لا استطيع الحصول علية لانة مكلف جدا برجاء الرد


----------



## وليد خميس احميدة (24 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات*

السلام عليكم ... أرجوا منك أعطائي معاومات عن منظومات مكافحة حرائق الخزانات وشكرآ


----------



## alialhinai (27 يونيو 2009)

*سبينكلر سيستيم*

طلب عن كيفيت استخداماته وما هي الاليه التي يعمل بها هل يدويا ام اليا وكيفية فحسه وكيفيت صيانته ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي تامر القباعي ( القلب الشجاع من الأردن ) على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## حافظ67 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني الاعزاء بهذا الموقع المتميزأخي المهندس
تامر القباعي اود ان اثمن عاليا علي مجهوداتك الكبيره بهذا الموقع المتميز وكذلك كل منه له صله بهذا الموقع من بعيد او قريب معكم اخيكم حافظ ابوبك العاصي من ليبيا وأعمل كرجل أطفاء أول بأحدى الشركات النفطيه أود الاستفسار عن امكانيه التواصل معكم بخصوص رفع مستواي العلمي والتعليمي بحصولي علي كتب ومذكرات تختص بعلم الاطفاء ومكافحه الحرائق النفط والغاز وما في حكمها من حرائق اخري ذات العلاقه .تواصلكم معنا يهمنا لرفع كفائتي لعملي خاصه ان مجال عملي قد اخترته بنفسي لشغفي به ورغبتي لعالم الاطفاء .أأمل التوصل معي بالخصوص ووفقنا الله لما له الخير


----------



## momoyoyo (6 يوليو 2009)

tahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م. وليد الجمل (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لي سؤال بسيط
ما هي انواع رؤوس المرشات المائية؟
فمنها من يحتوي على زجاجة تحتوي على سائل ملون يحدد درجة حرارة انصهاره و فتح مسار الماء تبعا للون السائل
ومنها من لا يحتوي على هذه الزجاجة و تتحدد درجة حرارة انصهاره تبعا للون الشريط المرسوم عليه و هذا النوع ما اريد معرفته
فأرجو المساعدة و التكرم بالرد


----------



## واصل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

آسف لست على دراية كافية بهذا الموضوع


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*أخي بارك الله فيك وجزيت خير الجزاء عنا*


----------



## حمدطيب (1 ديسمبر 2009)

if you can help me i want 
NFPA 850 Codes & Standardsdear
dear 
if you can help me i want 
NFPA 850 Codes & Standardsdear
by english and arabic language so kindly contact me also i am working in power plant it is produce 1000MW i can help you i have all document about fire system which useful for every one
so take my emil and contact me 

إن الكود الذي تسأل عنه NFPA 850 هو خاص بأنظمة الحماية و الوقاية من الحريق في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية و مولدات التيار المستمر العالي بإستثناء المحطات التي تعمل بالوقود النووي الواردة في الـ NFPA 803 .

و الذي يمكنك الحصول عليه في سي دي الـ NFPA Codes & Standards 

سوف أعمل جاهدا لتوفير هذا الجزء لك في المرة القادمة إنشاءالله و ذلك برفع الملف هنا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.

أخوك

المهندس تامر القباعي


----------



## sayed00 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اليكم 
nfpa850

اتمنى ان اجد 803

تحياتى


----------



## akram77 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز القلب الشجاع نشكركم على مساهماتكم
لكن الموقع الإليكتروني الخاص بكم لا يعمل ولا أستطيع أن أفتحه


----------



## akram77 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

Sorry, the GeoCities web site you were trying to reach is no longer available


----------



## meraif2005 (1 مارس 2010)

أريد عمل خزان حريق لموقع فى السعودية مساحة الأرض 100 ألف م2


----------



## عمر999 (3 مارس 2010)

الاخ meraif2005

بالنسبه وحسب معلوماتي البسيطه فى هذا الامر انه لايوجد علاقه بين الخزان ومساحه الارض 
ونا اعلم انه لايفتاء ومالك فى المدينه ولكن هذا مجرد اجتهاد وحسب معلوماتى انه
حساب معدات المكافحه الموجودة فى الموقع لتحسب المضخه ثم ناخذ سعه الخزان
واحيل الامر الى المهندس ثامر القباع ليوكد او ليصحح معلوماتى


----------



## محمد عاشور قنديل (28 مارس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء ممكن تسعدوني في الحصول علي نسخة من nfpa11 وتكون إصدار ما بعد سنة 2000


----------



## adel fawzi (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (6 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اسف ان اطلت عليكم غيبتي لظروف خاصة و كذلك بسبب استقبالي العديد من الرسائل على ايميلي الخاص اقوم بالرد عليها, انا جاهز هنا للإجابة على اي تساؤل بخصوص علم الحريق و هندسة انظمة الإطفاء

كما يمكنكم التواصل معي عبر البريد او عبر منتدى شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## waleed awd (9 أبريل 2010)

شكراً


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كتكوت حباب (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" جزيلا" مهندس تامر اخوك مهندس عباس موسى


----------

